# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Mini  ηλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter

## Thanos10

Μικρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση που μπορει να καψει για πλακα μεχρι 3,5mm ηλεκτροδιο με κυκλωμα  ANTI-STICK με ενδειξη LED που δεν επιτρεπει το ηλεκτροδιο να κολλησει στο συγκολλουμενο υλικο,πολυ καλο για αρχαριους,και προστασια απο υπερθερμανση με ενδειξη  LED που διακοπτει την λειτουργια και ξανα δουλεψει μολις κρυωσει.
Η καταναλωση ειναι πολυ μικρη για τετοιου ειδους μηχανηματα με μαξιμου 4,5Α που εχουμε 1350W και μπορει να δουλεψει και με γεννητριες.
Βεβαια ολα αυτα μετα απο πολυ δουλεια και πολυ χρονο.
Σκεφτομαι αυτη η δουλεια να μην παει χαμενη θα ηθελα λοιπον την γνωμη σας.  
Την ηλεκτροσυγκολληση την εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες μερες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------

αντωνης147 (16-05-12), 

aktis (26-08-13), 

alfadex (13-02-12), 

anesmidas (06-02-14), 

billtsig (30-04-12), 

chris1979 (09-07-16), 

Danza (27-06-11), 

dimitris1964 (10-02-12), 

draco1 (31-08-14), 

gas_liosia (30-01-12), 

gcostas (02-09-11), 

jakektm (31-05-12), 

jami (30-01-12), 

jim1411 (28-09-12), 

Lord Vek (04-08-15), 

loukas174 (05-08-15), 

manis13 (03-07-11), 

manos423 (27-05-11), 

moutoulos (05-06-11), 

Nemmesis (13-04-12), 

Σταύρος Απο (28-08-14), 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (07-01-14), 

Panagis (12-11-18), 

panosssvent19 (05-06-11), 

pet (05-01-14), 

sollert (06-06-11), 

thanasisxask (04-12-11), 

toliis69 (09-05-15), 

trisagios (17-12-14), 

weather1967 (10-02-12), 

zvouz (13-05-11)

----------


## KOKAR

σύρμα παιδιά !!!!
επέστρεψε ο Θάνος και μάλιστα δριμύτερος !!!!

Ωραία δουλειά, μπράβο ρε θηρίο

----------


## Thanos10

Που εισαι ρε Κωστα ευχαριστω.

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ εδω είμαι ρε, εσυ χάθηκες !

αλήθεια το σχεδιο και το PCB θα το ανεβάσεις ?

----------


## bekawasg13

απλα θεος!!! μηπως σου ειναι ευκολο να ανεβασεις σχηματικο και υλικα???
αα και ποσο σου κοστισε περιπου???

----------


## leosedf

Θα μας πεθάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος.
Γνώμη μου είναι αν μπορείς να το δίνεις σαν partial kit πχ τυπωμένα, μετασχηματιστή κλπ σε καμιά καλούτσικη τιμή.
Καθώς και λίστα με πηγές εξαρτημάτων.

Θα είμαι απο τους πρώτους.

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο για ακόμη μια φορά, έσκισες !!!.




> Θα είμαι απο τους πρώτους.



 ... και εγώ "μέσα".

----------


## herctrap

και γω θα επερνα ενα κιτακι

αψογος

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά παίζει και ρόλο πόση ώρα μπορεί να κολλάει χωρίς να σταματήσει, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα με τις επαγγελματικές και ημιεπαγγελματικές. Αν μπεί ανεμιστηράκι δεν θα έχει μεγαλύτερες ανοχές? (με μικρό κόστος στο μέγεθος προφανώς.)

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω για την ιδεα του κιτ υπαρχει ανεμιστηρας να μια φωτο απο την πισω μερια.

----------


## gcreator

Μπράβο ρε Θάνο!!!
¨οπως πάντα άψογη κατασκευή!

----------


## diamadiss

Θάνο πόσα Ampere είναι. 160Α ή 220Α.

----------


## Kwstas_A

Πολλα μπράβο θανο..αν θελεις ανεβασε κανενα σχημα..

----------


## ikaros1978

Super!!!  καταπληκτικο! μπραβο Θανο!!!

----------


## rep

ωραιο μηχανημα.μπραβο.

----------


## Spirtos

Αξιος  :OK:  :Thumbup:  :Applause:

----------


## frozen843

Πραγματικά τέλεια σαν εργοστιασιακή δουλειά. Πολλά πολλά μπράβο. Συνυπογράφω και εγώ για το κιτ και θα ήθελα αν μπορούσες να εξηγήσεις λίγο τι κάνει το led γιατί δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο. Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο πόσα Ampere είναι. 160Α ή 220Α.



Δεν ειναι τοσα πολλα 110Α ειναι περιπου εχω κρατηση πολυ μικρη την καταναλωση σε ρευμα εχει την αποδοση μεγαλυτερων ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεων.

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## Thanos10

> Πραγματικά τέλεια σαν εργοστιασιακή δουλειά. Πολλά πολλά μπράβο. Συνυπογράφω και εγώ για το κιτ και θα ήθελα αν μπορούσες να εξηγήσεις λίγο τι κάνει το led γιατί δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο. Και πάλι μπράβο



Το συστημα ANTI-STICK ειναι να μην κολαει το ηλεκτροδιο το led αναβει οταν μπαινει σε λειτουργια το συστημα.

----------

zvouz (07-02-14)

----------


## frozen843

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Κοιτάω και ξανακοιτάω τις φωτογραφίες και απλά δεν έχω λόγια... Στην θέση σου θα προσπαθούσα να την βγάλω στην παραγωγή.

----------


## Hulk

Ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα! ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ αλλα επειδη εχω ψαξει και παλιοτερες δουλειες σου και ηταν αψογες,  ηθελα να φτιαξω την ηλεκτροκολληση που ειχες ανεβασει πιο παλια αλλα τωρα αλλαζουν τα σχεδια.  Για ακομη μια φορα ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## billtsig

φιλε θάνο είσαι άψογος κάνα video γίνετε η ανεβάσεις  k σχηματικό για η δω περίπου  πως λειτουργούn ???

----------


## ultra

Απο τις καλυτερες παρουσιασεις !

Μπραβο !

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω ολους θα ανεβασω video.

----------


## aris285

Γεια σου ρε Θανο καλητεχνη.
Παραγωγη τις εκανες τοις ηλεκτροκολησεις.

----------


## manolena

Πολύ όμορφο θέμα και πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## kentar

Τα σεβη μου Θάνο !

----------


## Filippos Pantazis

Μπράβο Θάνο
 η κατασκευή φαίνεται πραγματικά πολύ καλή.


 Και πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι πως δεν υπάρχουν πια ηλεκτρονικοί που να ξέρουν και να δημιουργούν.


 Και πάλι μπράβο.

----------


## p.gabr

θανο δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα..// τα ειπαν ολα οι προηγουμενοι... ......μαλον και λιγα ηταν...
Μονο ενα μπραβο ακομα απο την αποφαση μεχρι την εκτελεση που πηρες να ασχοληθεις με αυτο
θα μου επιτρεψεις μονο μια καλοπροαιρετη παρατηρηση
Το καπακι  στο πισω μερος επρεπε να ηταν μεγαλυτερο ωστε να προστατευει τον ανεμιστηρα

----------


## mikosmas

απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ! τι να πω... RESPECT! Εισαι ο μονος (οχι μονο στο δικο μας φορουμ αλλα σε οσα γνοριζω) που εχει ασχολιθει με τετοιου ειδους projects που τα θεωρω πολυ δυσκολα και εχεις Κ_Ε_Ν_Τ_Ι_Σ_Ε_Ι οπως και ολες τις κατασκευες σου! Μπηκες στα βαθια και οχι απλως κολυμπας, βγηκες απεναντι χωρις να βραχεις!


Δεν υπαρχουν λογια να περιγραψουν τα αριστουργηματα σου, οι κατασκευες σου αφινουν εποχη!

Τα σεβη μου, υποκλεινομαι στο ταλεντο σου! Γιατι πολλα πραγματα δεν ειναι απλως να τα γνωριζεις, αλλα να εχεις και το ταλεντο να τους δωσεις πνοη

----------


## gourtz

εχουμε μιπως κ σχηματικο? τι αμπερ βγαζει στην εξοδο?

----------


## minusplus

Συγχαριτήρια κ απο μένα κ επειδή καταλαβαίνω... οτι είναι δύσκολο να βγάλεις σχηματικό θα ήθελα άν μπορείς να εξηγήσεις την αρχή λειτουργείας και τα στάδια.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanos10

> θανο δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα..// τα ειπαν ολα οι προηγουμενοι... ......μαλον και λιγα ηταν...
> Μονο ενα μπραβο ακομα απο την αποφαση μεχρι την εκτελεση που πηρες να ασχοληθεις με αυτο
> θα μου επιτρεψεις μονο μια καλοπροαιρετη παρατηρηση
> Το καπακι  στο πισω μερος επρεπε να ηταν μεγαλυτερο ωστε να προστατευει τον ανεμιστηρα



 Το καπακι ειναι ακριβως οσο ο ανεμιστηρας δεν χωρα μεγαλυτερο γιατι δεν θα βιδωνει.

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## Thanos10

> απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ! τι να πω... RESPECT! Εισαι ο μονος (οχι μονο στο δικο μας φορουμ αλλα σε οσα γνοριζω) που εχει ασχολιθει με τετοιου ειδους projects που τα θεωρω πολυ δυσκολα και εχεις Κ_Ε_Ν_Τ_Ι_Σ_Ε_Ι οπως και ολες τις κατασκευες σου! Μπηκες στα βαθια και οχι απλως κολυμπας, βγηκες απεναντι χωρις να βραχεις!
> 
> 
> Δεν υπαρχουν λογια να περιγραψουν τα αριστουργηματα σου, οι κατασκευες σου αφινουν εποχη!
> 
> Τα σεβη μου, υποκλεινομαι στο ταλεντο σου! Γιατι πολλα πραγματα δεν ειναι απλως να τα γνωριζεις, αλλα να εχεις και το ταλεντο να τους δωσεις πνοη



Κοσμα ευχαριστω για αυτα που εγραψες για μενα εχεις δικιο για την δυσκολια αυτων των κατασκευων,για να καταλαβεις το παιδευω μηνες δεν ειναι ευκολο τα σχηματικα απο το νετ λιγα που υπαρχουν δεν ειναι σωστα ουτε υπαρχει η αναλογη βοηθεια για την υλοποιηση της κατασκευης οταν ξεκινησα κατι απο το νετ το αποτελεσμα ηταν να καταστρεφω συνεχως τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος τα παρατησα και ετσι εφιαξα κατι δικο μου απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος.
Υπαρχουν πολλα προβληματα που πρεπει να λυσεις και δυστυχως μονος σου,το καλο ειναι οτι στο τελος καταφερα αυτο που λες και μαλιστα με μεγαλη επιτυχια οτι η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση αντεχει σε σκληρη χρηση και καταφερα να κραστησω το ρευμα πολυ χαμηλα μιλαω για την τροφοδοσια των 300ν που αυτο μεταφραζεται μικροτερα ψυγεια δεν καταπωνουνται τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος, οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις του εμποριου θελουν το διπλασιο περιπου ρευμα για να καψουν τα ιδια ηλακτροδια μιλαω για την ταση των 300ν που τροφοδοτουν τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.

----------


## deep-blue-sea

πού καλό και πολύ πρακτικό.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## firewalker

Θεσπέσιος!

----------


## mikosmas

> Κοσμα ευχαριστω για αυτα που εγραψες για μενα εχεις δικιο για την δυσκολια αυτων των κατασκευων,για να καταλαβεις το παιδευω μηνες δεν ειναι ευκολο τα σχηματικα απο το νετ λιγα που υπαρχουν δεν ειναι σωστα ουτε υπαρχει η αναλογη βοηθεια για την υλοποιηση της κατασκευης οταν ξεκινησα κατι απο το νετ το αποτελεσμα ηταν να καταστρεφω συνεχως τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος τα παρατησα και ετσι εφιαξα κατι δικο μου απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος.
> Υπαρχουν πολλα προβληματα που πρεπει να λυσεις και δυστυχως μονος σου,το καλο ειναι οτι στο τελος καταφερα αυτο που λες και μαλιστα με μεγαλη επιτυχια οτι η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση αντεχει σε σκληρη χρηση και καταφερα να κραστησω το ρευμα πολυ χαμηλα μιλαω για την τροφοδοσια των 300ν που αυτο μεταφραζεται μικροτερα ψυγεια δεν καταπωνουνται τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος, οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις του εμποριου θελουν το διπλασιο περιπου ρευμα για να καψουν τα ιδια ηλακτροδια μιλαω για την ταση των 300ν που τροφοδοτουν τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.



Θανο μου, αυτα τα κυκλωματα ειναι ακομα κλειστα γιατι αποφερουν ακομα μεγαλα κερδη στις εταιριες και οσο κι αν ζητας βοηθεια απο το νετ ειναι "φονη βοωντας εν τη εριμω" περα απο τον τρομακτικο βαθμο δυσκολιας τους...

Διαβασα οτι εχεις βαλει ενα συστημα για να μην κολλαει το ηλεκτροδιο. Επιδη την δουλευω χρονια (την ηλεκτροκολληση) αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα στους αρχαριους, οτι τους κολλαει το ηλεκτροδιο. Που σημαινει οτι θα ηταν μανα εξ ουρανου γι αυτους! Παντως εχω να πω οτι επιδη βλεπω συμφορουμιτες να σου ζητανε σχηματικα κλπ, πρεπει να καταλαβουν οτι ολες τις κατασκευες, δεν μπορουμε να τις υλοποιησουμε επιδη εχουμε ενα σχιματικο και ενα pcb. Θα πρεπει να ειμαστε σε θεση να λυσουμε και επερχομενα προβληματα που θα συναντισουμε στην πορεια αλλιως πανε και τα υλικα, παει και η κατασκευη.

Παντως αυτο που θαυμαζω σε εσενα ειναι οτι στις κατασκευες σου, δινεις μασιμενη τροφη, εγω εφτιαξα τον ενισχυτη σου και κυριολεκτικα δουλεψε με την 1η και εβγαλε τα προβλεπομενα! Εχω ανεβασει και μετρισεις, αν θες δες τις μιας που εισαι και ο 1ος διδαξας  :Wink: 


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!

----------


## Thanos10

Πραγματι υπαρχουν πολλα προβληματα που πρεπει να λυσεις και δεν αρκει ενα σχηματικο τα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος ειναι δυσκολα παρα της γνωσεις που εχω στα τροφοδοτικα switching βρεθηκα μπροστα σε προβληματα.

----------


## weather1967

Γεια σου φίλε Θάνο και συγχαρητήρια ,πραγματικά σέ θαυμάζω γιά όλα τα project που εχεις φτιάξει.Και καταλαβαινω την δυσκολη δουλεια.
Εχεις πολυ μεράκι και εχεις βαλει τον πηχη πολυ ψηλά,να σαι πάντα καλά και να μοιραζεσε μαζι μας τις κατασκευες σου.

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Δημητρη ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## spirakos

Τι θα γινει ρε Θανο με τη παρτυ σου
Θα μας αφησεις να κατσουμε λιγο εχει γεμισει το μπλοκ με τις κατασκευες σου..
Ευχαριστουμε αλλη μια φορα εισαι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ

----------


## thomas620

Φίλε Θάνο είσαι πραγματικά απίθανος!!!!Και μετά λένε ότι οι Έλληνες δεν κάνουν τίποτα!

----------


## ptisi110

Θάνο, πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη δουλειά σου. Περιμένουμε βιντεάκι με το μικρό θηρίο εν δράση !!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Σιγουρα θα ανεβασω video αυριο που θα ειμαι στο εργαστηριο.

----------


## Thanos10

Και για του λογου το αληθες

----------

Dbnn (16-08-15)

----------


## Manthosvf

πολυ καλο φαινεται αν ειχαμε και το σχεδιακη θα το βλεπαμε και με αλλο ματι  :Smile:  μπραβο οραιος

----------


## leosedf

Μή βιάζεστε για σχέδια κλπ. Όλοι θέλουμε να δούμε τί παίζει κλπ αλλα υπομονή μέχρι να αποφασίσει ο άνθρωπος τι θα κάνει.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωνσταντινε σωστος,αν ειχα μασκα θα ηταν μεγαλυτερο το βιντεο.

----------


## classic

Θανο μπραβο.
Πολυ απλα εισαι Αστερι. 
Και _αμω την κατασκευη. :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## spiroscfu

Επιστημονική κατασκευή, τα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος είναι δύσκολο θέμα.
Θάνο πολύ καλό και από dezin και από κατασκευαστικής άποψης, απλά μπράβο.

----------


## Thanos10

Παιδια ευχαριστω θα ηθελα να πω στους φιλους του φορουμ σχετικα με το σχεδιο και τις οδηγιες κατασκευης επειδη το ψαχνω για να δω τι θα κανω ας περιμενουν λιγο.
Συνηθως εγω ανεβαζω τα σχεδια για της κατασκευες μου αλλα για αυτην ειναι κριμα μετα απο μηνες δουλειας να τα εχει καποιος ετοιμα και δεν μιλαω για τα μελη αλλα για καποιους που θα εκμεταλευουν εμπορικα.
Τωρα θα μου πειτε εσυ δεν εχεις ανεβασει κατασκευες απο καποια σαιτ  ναι το εχω κανει αλλα μονο για προσωπικη χρηση και οχι για εμπορικη.

----------


## vaio

θανο συγχαριτηρια και απο εμενα και να ξερεις οτι αν το κυκλοφορησεις σε κιτ το θελω και εγω.

----------


## Thanos10

Βαιε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου το ψαχνω.

----------


## daman

καλησπερα θανο τα συγχαρητηρια μου και αν ποτε το βγαλεις σε κιτ με ενδιαφερει και εμενα(παρακαλω στο τελικο σχεδιο-κουτι να αναγραφεται με μεγαλα γραμματα MADE IN GREECE ετσι για να φαινεται οτι υπαρχουν ακομα Ελληνες που παραγουν)

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω στην Ελλαδα μας οι κοποι μας πανε χαμενοι.

----------


## nikolaras

Θάνο.... Συγχαρητήρια !!!
Εννοείται ότι θα πάρω και εγώ το κιτ, περισσότερο για να υποστηρίξω την προσπάθειά σου...
Κοίτα και από ΟΒΙ μεριά....

----------


## classic

> Ευχαριστω Δημητρη το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω στην Ελλαδα μας οι κοποι μας πανε χαμενοι.



 
Θανο κανε το ΚΙΤ και ασε την Ελλαδιτσα μας στο ...... βιολι της.
Ξερεις... η τυχη δεν χτυπαει πολλες φορες την πορτα. Εμεις ειμαστε εδω και περιμενουμε.
Φιλικα

----------


## sv4lqcnik

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  αντε και με την αναλυση μην μας αφηνεις στο παραθυρο μονο να βλεπουμε η αλιως βγαλε το κιτ τωρα για μας τους φτωχους συνφορουμιτες και καταχωρησε την ευρεσιτεχνια για τους κατεχωντες τα φραγκα

----------


## dimitris.stef

ενα μεγάλο μπράβο για τη κατασκευή σου και την υπομονή που έκανες για να το τελειώσεις . μια ερώτηση στην έξοδο για τη την τσιμπίδα τη τάση έχει ? στην χαμηλότερη και στην υψηλότερη σκάλα?

----------


## Thanos10

> ενα μεγάλο μπράβο για τη κατασκευή σου και την υπομονή που έκανες για να το τελειώσεις . μια ερώτηση στην έξοδο για τη την τσιμπίδα τη τάση έχει ? στην χαμηλότερη και στην υψηλότερη σκάλα?



  Ευχαριστω δεν υπαρχει χαμηλη η υψηλη σκαλα στην εξοδο δινει 50ν DC και στην συγκολληση πεφτει γυρω στα 30-35ν.

----------


## leosedf

Χμ Θάνο ρε σύ 50 βόλτ πολλά δεν είναι? Δεν σε χτυπάει οταν πιάνεις τα δυό καλώδια?

----------


## Thanos10

Κωνσταντινε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα DC ειναι η ταση, στο εμποριο υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που εχουν στην εξοδο 70ν.
Εγω παντος δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα.

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ σε ένα τροφοδοτικό 48V 450A το ίδιο έλεγα αλλα έφαγα τέτοιο σούτ που φόρτισαν όλα τα κινητά πάνω μου και απο τότε είμαι πιό προσεκτικός σε αυτό το θέμα :P

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν υπαρχει και λογος να πιασεις και τους δυο ακροδεκτες αλλα και ετσι να γινει δεν παθαινεις τιποτα.δηλαδη δεν σε σκοτωνει.

----------


## daman

Θανο να ρωτησω και κατι σχετικο με τη θεωρια των κολλησεων.
Μπορουμε με ενα δυνατο δυναμο φορτηγου πχ 24βολτ/100-150Α να κανουμε την ιδια δουλεια ? δλδ να κοτσαρουμε τα δυο ηλεκτροδια και να το κανουμε ηλεκτροκολληση ? το δικο σου κυκλωμα μπορει να προσαρμοστει ωστε να εχουμε και την επιλογη anti-stick που ειναι για μενα (τον ασχετο στις ηλεκτροκολλησεις) πολυ σημαντικη ? καπου σε καποιο αμερικανικο σαιτ ειχα δει παλαιοτερα ενα αντιστοιχο θεμα με καποιες μετατροπες σε δυναμο ωστε να γινουν ηλεκτροκολλησεις, ειχε ακομα και κατασκευη ηλεκτροκολλησης με δυο μπαταριες.
Περα απο το δικο σου κυκλωμα που ειναι κορυφαιο για μενα λογω της antistick λειτουργειας και της χαμηλης απαιτησης σε ρευμα (μικρης φορητης γεννητριας) για να λειτουργησει πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να βρει εφαρμογη και ενα αντιστοιχο που να δουλευει με δυναμο φορτηγου.Ριχνω ιδεες για νεες κατασκευες εγω λεμε τωρα !!!!
Παντως εμενα προσωπικα θα με ενδιεφερε και ενα δευτερο κυκλωμα που συνδεεται με δυναμο για το λογο οτι τωρα κατασκευαζω μια φορητη γεννητρια dc για πολλες δουλειες (φορτηση αναγκης μπαταριων opzs του σπιτιου μου,κινηση μοτερ ελαιοραβδιστικου κ.α.)
Η βαση της κατασκευης θα ειναι ή ενα παλιο τρακτερ χλοοκοπτικο με μηχανη 12,5ΗΡ ή μια κινεζικη βενζινομηχανη 6,5ΗΡ που θα ειναι φορητη με ροδες για να μπορει να μετακινειται παντου ή και τα δυο ,βλεπεις το αγροκτημα εχει πολλες δουλειες .....
ευχαριστω

----------


## firewalker

Θάνο, κάνε λίγο το εξής (αν δεν το έχει κάνει). Πάρε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι (με λάμπα νέον) και δοκίμασε την τσιμπίδα. Σε ένα εμπορικό μοντέλο που είχα δοκίμασει άναβε σαν τρελό, και αν τα χέρια ήταν λίγο υγρά (από ιδρώτα π.χ.) "γαργαλούσε". Από κάπου τους έφευγε μια συνιστώσα στην έξοδο.

----------


## button

Ωραία κατασκευή Θάνο θα φελά ενα τέτοιο* μικρο* γιατί το μεγάλο που εχω είναι τόσο βαρύ παρά το μέγεθος που είναι 3-4 φορές μεγαλύτερο από δικό σου , δεν κουβαλιέται για ψιλοδουλειές ...

Το κουτί πως το βρήκες το έκανες ?? γιατί το βλέπω σαν εργοστασιακό  :Smile:  

Και τα 50volt δεν είναι τίποτα μια σταλιά μπροστά στα 65 volt  :Scared:  :Mr. Green:  ωραία αίσθηση

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη δεν το γνωριζω το θεμα μετα δυναμο ολα θελουν δοκιμες αν μπορεις κανε μια δοκιμη αν εχεις το δυναμο, το κυκλωμα του anti-stick ειναι ηλεκτρονικο κυκλωμα και δεν μπορει να προσαρμοστει στο δυναμο,παντος ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις με μοτερ δηλαδη γεννητριες που τις κινει κινητηρας με παρα πολλα αμπερ τις ειχα δει σε ναυπηγεια.

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο, κάνε λίγο το εξής (αν δεν το έχει κάνει). Πάρε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι (με λάμπα νέον) και δοκίμασε την τσιμπίδα. Σε ένα εμπορικό μοντέλο που είχα δοκίμασει άναβε σαν τρελό, και αν τα χέρια ήταν λίγο υγρά (από ιδρώτα π.χ.) "γαργαλούσε". Από κάπου τους έφευγε μια συνιστώσα στην έξοδο.



 Αλεξανδρε θα το δοκιμασω και θα σουπω.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη το κουτι το πηρα ετοιμο ειναι αλουμινιο,για την ταση στις ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις με μετασχηματιστη το ρευμα ειναι AC και γιαυτο η ταση ειναι μεγαλυτερη για να μπορει να ξεκινα η συγκολληση και λογω AC καταλαβαινεις το χτυπημα.

----------


## p.gabr

θανο σωστα ανεφερες για την ταση .
εγω παλια ειχα φτιαξει με ενα μετασχηματιστη 35v-2kw και ειχα κανει ανορθωση με κατι θυριωδης διοδους που ειχα βρει
διαπιστωσα οτι υπηρχε μια μικρη δυσκολια μεχρι να αρπαξει το ηλεκτροδιο αλλα μετα ποιος την σταματαγε ...γαζι φουλλλλ
ισως επρεπε να ειχε 5-10 v περισοτερα 
εσυ τι αποψη εχεις η τι εχεις διαβασει διαφορες  αναμεσα στο dc-ac 
φυσικα υπαρχει ακομα αυτη στην αποθηκη εχει να δουλευτει 10 χρονια γιατι ποιος την σηκωσει

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο, κάνε λίγο το εξής (αν δεν το έχει κάνει). Πάρε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι (με λάμπα νέον) και δοκίμασε την τσιμπίδα. Σε ένα εμπορικό μοντέλο που είχα δοκίμασει άναβε σαν τρελό, και αν τα χέρια ήταν λίγο υγρά (από ιδρώτα π.χ.) "γαργαλούσε". Από κάπου τους έφευγε μια συνιστώσα στην έξοδο.



 Την εκανα την δοκιμη σου ανεβαζω φωτο.

----------


## daman

δειτε τι βρηκα σημερα:http://diy-welder.com/proto2.shtml

----------


## firewalker

> Την εκανα την δοκιμη σου ανεβαζω φωτο.



Μια χαρά!!!

----------


## greatgalaxy

Είσαι άρχοντας, τέτοια σημαζεμένη κατασκευή και στα 110 Α με anti-stick ,είναι ότι πρέπει για έναν ερασιτέχνη ηλεκτροσυγκολλητή .
Τέλος  για πες και το κόστος κατασκευής αν μπορείς βέβαια.

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω αν εχεις υπομονη θα τα πουμε ψαχνω ακομη.
Ισως και μαλλον ετσι ειναι η ποιο μικρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση και με το ποιο μικρο βαρος,δεν εχω ζυγαρια θα βρω και θα ανεβασω  φωτο παντος ετσι με το χερι αν την ζυγησης πρεπει να ειναι ενα κιλο.

----------


## leosedf

> Μπορουμε με ενα δυνατο δυναμο φορτηγου πχ 24βολτ/100-150Α να κανουμε την ιδια δουλεια ?



Νομίζω οτι ο δυναμός για να λειτουργήσει αρχικά θέλει να τον τροφοδοτήσεις με τάση, χώρια που βγάζει πολύ θόρυβο και δεν ξέρω πώς θα αντιδράσει η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση.





> εσυ τι αποψη εχεις η τι εχεις διαβασει διαφορες  αναμεσα στο dc-ac



Με DC κολλάς κάποια άλλα μέταλλα πιό καλά. Οι DC είναι της μόδας τελευταία.

----------


## firewalker

Θάνο για το anti stick ελέγχει αν το ρεύμα μένει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα "σταθερό" πάνω από κάποια τιμή;

----------


## Thanos10

Το ani-stick ναι ελεγχει το ρευμα μεσο ενος optocoupler στο ποτενσιομετρο οταν παει να κολληση το ηλεκτροδιο αλλαζει το ρευμα συγκολλησης.

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ανεβαζω μια φωτο η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση στην ζυγαρια.

----------


## button

1.5Kg  :Huh:  :Blink:  .. H Δική μου κίτρινη θα σπάσει την ζυγαριά σου χρειάζεται σαν αυτές για φορτηγά και είναι σαν 4 απο δική σου , Είχα κουβαλήσει παλιά μια πωωωωω  60 κιλά

----------


## Thanos10

Εχεις δικιο οι παλιες ηταν ασηκωτες, αυτη ειναι ποιο ελαφρια απο του εμποριου.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μιας και ενδειαφέρομαι για την αγορά μιας τέτοιας ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης , αλλά και με ενδειαφέρει και η θεωρία της λειτουργίας της, η κατασκευή που αναφέρετε είναι πλήρως ιδιοκατασκευή η εχει κατασκευαστεί απο κάποιο σχέδιο πχ περιοδικού ?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν ειναι απο περιοδικο ασε που δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν περιοδικα με τετοιες κατασκευες τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω δει το σχεδιο η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειναι πραγματι κατασκευη δικια μου μετα απο πολυ δουλεια και πολλων δοκιμων μιλαμε για μηνες, η θεωρια ειναι απλη η πραξη δυστυχως ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη.
Αν θελεις μπορω να σχεδιασω ενα γενικο διαγραμμα της κατασκευης για να δεις πως δουλευει.
Αυτο που πετυχα μετα απο πολυ κοπο ειναι να κρατησω την καταναλωση χαμηλα εννοω στην τροφοδοσια των 220ν.
Αυτο και το συστημα anti-stick και το μικρο βαρος ειναι τα ατου αυτης της κατασκευης.

----------


## Panoss

Θάνο, γιατί δεν το εκμεταλλεύεσαι οικονομικά; Να κατασκευάζεις - πουλάς, ή να συνεργαστείς με μια βιοτεχνία π.χ για κατασκευή; (ή ξέρω γω ποιος άλλος τρόπος υπάρχει)

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη αυτο ψαχνω να κανω ειναι κριμα τοση δουλεια να παει χαμενη, γιατι οι κινεζοι εχουν καλυτερες ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

φιλε και συνφορουμιτη θανο 
με το συμπαθειο αλλα μας γκαστρωσες μας εχεις με το καροτο στο στωμα και με πετονια το τραβας κανε την κιτ για να κανεις δουλεια μονος σου με συναιτερο μην ανοιγεσε ουτε βιοτεχνικα θα στα φαει ο παπααρπαχτρας και δεν θα σου μεινει τιποτα ουτε κοκαλακι ριξε το βαρος για κιτ μπας και δωσεις δουλεια και σε κανενα ανεργο .
φιλικα νικος

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, σωστά, πρόσεξε μόνο μήν κάνεις πλούσιο το κράτος κι εσύ πάρεις...κατάλαβες τι.
Γιατί σ' αυτή τη χώρα, έτσι και δουν ότι παράγεις πας σούμπιτος φυλακή. (αφού στα φάνε ΟΛΑ).
Αν μπορείς να παράγεις εδώ, καλώς, αν πάλι αναγκαστείς να πας σε καμιά Βουλγαρία, πάλι καλώς, μην έχεις τύψεις. Ας προσέχαμε.

----------


## KOKAR

ρε παιδιά με το να κάνει την κατασκευή σε ΚΙΤ δεν κατοχυρώνετε ο άνθρωπος
  ποιοςμου λέει εμένα οτι ο "πονηρός - τζαμπατζής " δεν θα πάρει το κιτ και δεν 
θα πλακωθεί να το αντιγράψει ?

----------


## xmaze

> ρε παιδιά με το να κάνει την κατασκευή σε ΚΙΤ δεν κατοχυρώνετε ο άνθρωπος
>   ποιοςμου λέει εμένα οτι ο "πονηρός - τζαμπατζής " δεν θα πάρει το κιτ και δεν 
> θα πλακωθεί να το αντιγράψει ?



Και έτοιμη να την πάρεις δεν μπορεις με την ίδια λογική να την αντιηγράψεις;
Αν έχει κάποια πατέντα που είναι καινοτόμος τότε μόνο μπορείς να κατοχυρωθείς.

----------


## KOKAR

> Και έτοιμη να την πάρεις δεν μπορεις με την ίδια λογική να την αντιηγράψεις;
> Αν έχει κάποια πατέντα που είναι καινοτόμος τότε μόνο μπορείς να κατοχυρωθείς.



σαφώς και μπορείς άλλα όπως και να το κάνουμε οταν ειναι σε μορφή ΚΙΤ ακόμα και αυτός που δεν ειναι γκουρού στα ηλεκτρονικά
μπορεί να την αντιγράψει, άλλωστε για να αντιγράψει κάποιος την έτοιμη ....θα πρέπει να την αγοράσει πρώτα !!!

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω παιδια την κατασκευη την ανεβασα να ακουσω γνωμες  δεν ειχα προθεσει να σας ταλαιπωρησω με αναμονες.
Για το κιτ παλι το ψαχνω, αλλα το θεμα οτι θελει μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι εχουμε τασεις επικινδυνες και νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να εχει καποιες γνωσεις,δεν ειναι ενισχυτης σε κιτ αλλα η γνωμη μου ηταν να μπορω να την δωσω ετοιμη δοκιμασμενη.
Για να κανεις παραγωγη θελεις πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## ultra

> ρε παιδιά με το να κάνει την κατασκευή σε ΚΙΤ δεν κατοχυρώνετε ο άνθρωπος
>   ποιοςμου λέει εμένα οτι ο "πονηρός - τζαμπατζής " δεν θα πάρει το κιτ και δεν 
> θα πλακωθεί να το αντιγράψει ?



Κωστα, επειδη η αντιγραφη ειναι τεχνη, εχει και ορια.

Αν δεν θες ο αλλος να δει κατι, υπαρχει τροπος. 

Εξ αλλου, αυτη η κατασκευη, εκτος απο ηλεκτρονικες, 

απαιτει και παρα πολλες μηχανικες γνωσεις.

Αν κανω λαθος, ας με διορθωσει ο Θανος.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα  (ultra) σωστα τα λες οπως και το θεμα αντιγραφης μια ετοιμης και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο.
Θα σας πω κατι ενα μελος εχει ποσταρει για το θεμα αυτο του χαλασε η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειχαν καει τα IGBT οταν πηγε στην αντιπροσωποια του ζητησαν 200ευρω για τα IGBT οποτε καταλαβαινεται οτι και να την αντιγραψεις θα σου παει παραπανω.

----------


## Thanos10

> ρε παιδιά με το να κάνει την κατασκευή σε ΚΙΤ δεν κατοχυρώνετε ο άνθρωπος
>   ποιοςμου λέει εμένα οτι ο "πονηρός - τζαμπατζής " δεν θα πάρει το κιτ και δεν 
> θα πλακωθεί να το αντιγράψει ?



 Κωστα ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα οπως τα λες.

----------


## KOKAR

η γνώμη μου ειναι να μην "ζορίζουμε" τον Θάνο να ανεβάσει το σχέδιο, απο την στιγμή που θέλει να το εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά ειναι κρίμα να βγει η κατασκευή
απο κάποιον τζαμπατζή.....και να είσαστε σίγουροι, σαν χώρα έχουμε πολλούς από δαύτους !

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβαζω ενα διαγραμα με τα μερη της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης.

----------


## leosedf

Η καλύτερη απάντηση είναι να δίνεις σχέδια free και μετά απλά να παράγεις πλακέτες ή να δίνεις τμηματικό κιτ ή ολόκληρο. Ετσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προστατευτείς, οπότε οι μικροί συνήθως το κάνουν έτσι, το 80% αυτών που θα το κάνουν θα το πάρουν σε κίτ ή σε τμηματικό κίτ. Τώρα κατοχυρώσεις και παπαρίτσες είναι μόνο για να έχουν κάπου να πιαστούν οι μεγάλες εταιρίες. Χρειάζεται αρκετά χρήματα.

----------


## button

Θάνο μην βιάζεσαι με την ησυχία σου  :Smile:   αν μπορείς να βγάλεις μια μικρή παραγωγή δεν χρειάζεται να τεραστία για αρχή ...


Και δεν γίνεται να μπει κάποιο κλείδωμα ενα κόλπο έτσι ώστε να γίνει δύσκολη αντιγραφή κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό κόλπο :/

----------


## leosedf

170USD θέλουν οι κινέζοι για να σου δώσουν το hex αρχείο απο σχεδόν οποιονδήποτε μικροελεγκτή. Εσύ τί θεωρείς οτι μπορεί να κάνει για προστασία? Ευχέλαιο?

----------


## button

Κώστα  εγώ δεν ξέρω τα κατατόπια .. 

Θάνο αν ήταν να φτιάξεις 10-20  για λίγους θα ήταν δύσκολο όχι τζάμπα βεβαία .

----------


## aalekos

Καλησπέρα κι απο'μένα.Αν το πουλήσει σαν Κιτ σαφώς και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το προστατεύσει από την αντιγραφή.Αν όμως πουληθεί σαν έτοιμη συσκευή μπορεί απλά να σβήσει τα στοιχεία από τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολωκληρωμένα και όποιος πάει να το αντιγράψει να ψάχνεται.Δε το θεωρώ σωστό αλλά είν αι μιά λύση...

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Οχι δεν ειναι απο περιοδικο ασε που δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν περιοδικα με τετοιες κατασκευες τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω δει το σχεδιο η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειναι πραγματι κατασκευη δικια μου μετα απο πολυ δουλεια και πολλων δοκιμων μιλαμε για μηνες, η θεωρια ειναι απλη η πραξη δυστυχως ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη.
> Αν θελεις μπορω να σχεδιασω ενα γενικο διαγραμμα της κατασκευης για να δεις πως δουλευει.
> Αυτο που πετυχα μετα απο πολυ κοπο ειναι να κρατησω την καταναλωση χαμηλα εννοω στην τροφοδοσια των 220ν.
> Αυτο και το συστημα anti-stick και το μικρο βαρος ειναι τα ατου αυτης της κατασκευης.



Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Μια ηλεκτροσυγκολληση με αυτή την αρχή λειτουργίας , που ομολογώ δεν γνωρίζω, φυσικά θα γνωρίζεις οτι κοστίζει από 200 ευρώ και πάνω αν ζητάμε κάτι με κάποιο όνομα και εγγύηση. Κάποια στιγμή θάθελα να δώ ενα διάγραμμα της όλης κατασκευής για να καταλάβω μερικά πράγματα. Και να προσθέσω οτι εκτός απο το μικρό βάρος αυτές οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις εχουν και σταθερη λειτουργία που σημαίνει οτι είναι ιδιαίτερα φιλικές με ερασιτέχνες του είδους, κατι που δεν εχουν οι ''κλασικές'' επειδή είναι κατασκευασμένες απο τυλίγματα χαλκού και οταν ζεσταθούν τα χαρακτηριστικά τους μεταβάλλονται δραματικά.

----------


## Thanos10

Νικο η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ειναι ενα switching τροφοδοτικο μεγαλης ισχυος βεβαια με μερικες διαφορες απο αυτα,τωρα για την τιμη οντως εχουν πολυ πανω απο 200ευρω και χωρις anti-stick και ειναι κινα ολα τα υλικα, εγω τα IGBT που εχω βαλει ειναι IXYS και ολα τα υλικα ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας π.χ αντιστασεις με 1% 
μονο ο πυκνωτης στην ανορθωση εχει 8,5 ευρω..
Οσο για την εγγυηση που λες αν σου χαλαση τα χρηματα που θα σου πουν αγοραζεις καινουργια.

----------


## minusplus

Αντί να δυσκολεύουμε το Θάνο και να τον πιέζουμε για διαγράμματα κ κιτ θα ήταν προτιμότερο να του προτείνουμε λύσεις για το πώς να το εκμεταλλευτεί. 
Επειδή συμπάσχω θα σου πώ μερικά πράγματα περί κατοχυρώσεων. Στην Ελλάδα κ έξω χρειάζεται περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο για να κατοχυρωθεί η "πατέντα".  Περνάει από επιτροπές κτλ (πολύ ψυχοφθόρο) .  Πρέπει να κάνεις Περιγραφή, Σχέδια, Περίληψη κ το χειρότερο Αξιώσεις (ΟΒΙ). Στην ουσία αποκαλύπτεις τη πατέντα χωρίς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κατοχυρώνεσαι πλήρως . Αν θυμάμαι καλά, θές κανα 350αρι + δικηγόρους κτλ
Η άλλη λύση είναι να απευθυνθείς σε καμιά εταιρία που ασχολείται με αυτά και να πουλήσεις τα δικαιώματα επι των πωλήσεων... κ εδώ θές βοήθεια.
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και περιμένω νέα σου.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αντί να δυσκολεύουμε το Θάνο και να τον πιέζουμε για διαγράμματα κ κιτ θα ήταν προτιμότερο να του προτείνουμε λύσεις 
> για το πώς να το εκμεταλλευτεί.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Αν και μίλησα με τον Θάνο, θα το πω και εδώ. Προσωπικά του πρότεινα να βάλει την κατασκευή του 
εδώ στο Forum (σαν κιτ, ... έτοιμη/μονταρισμένη, αυτό είναι δικό του θέμα).

Το είπα αυτό γιατί βλέπω οτι περίπου 10 μέλη, θα την αγόραζαν. Απο κεί και πέρα, θα το κρίνει ο ίδιος, και εφόσον θα έχει 
μάθει περισσότερα μέχρι τότε, για το θέμα της εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης, να κινηθεί ανάλογα. Τώρα σχετικά με το αν θα 
αναγράφουν τα εξαρτήματα πάνω, ποιό, και τι είναι ..., ποσώς με απασχολεί, μιας και ο Θάνος είναι απο μόνος του εγγύηση ...

Μ'άλλα λόγια του πρότεινα *αρχικά* (που μπορεί να είναι και μόνιμη, αν ικανοποιείται απο την ποσότητα που δίνει), την 
"εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" απο τον ίδιο ... 

Όλα αυτά βέβαια ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας (μου)  :Boo hoo!:   :Laugh: , εφόσον δεν έχει επιβεβαιώσει ο Θάνος τίποτα.

----------


## agis68

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα Θανο. Πολύ επαγγελματική δουλεια!...Οταν και οποτε αποφασισεις για διαθεση κιτ εχεμε στη λιστα!!!

----------


## mihalas2

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα .
συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια .
σαφως και ειμαι στην λιστα αγοραστων οταν αποφασισης .

φιλικα μιχαλης

----------


## firewalker

Θάνο αν την βγάλεις σε κιτ, βγάλε ένα κομμάτι και κάντο δώρο σε έναν επαγγελματία που χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση. Σαν final tester.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε θανο (10). Καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν
το δινεις, Σε μια δικη μου κατασκευη οταν τη 
ξεκινησα δεν βρηκα πουθενα βοηθεια ουτε 
πληροφοριες για αντιγραφη απο το "net",βρηκα
ομως βιβλιογραφια και δουλεψα. Καταναλωσα
πανω απο 2kg καλα'ι' και για να την τελειοποιησω
μου πηρε κυριολεκτικα 10 χρονια.
    Η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι να τη βαλεις στην 
τεχνικη εκλογη, ετσι και λεφτα θα παρεις (δεν ξερω
ποσα) και σε ενδεχομενη εμπορικη αντιγραφη
θα εχεις σαν αποδειξη ,το αρθρο της κατασκευης
με την ημερομηνια και το ονομα σου επανω ,για να 
διεκδικησεις απο τον ενδεχομενο εμπορικο 
αντιγραφεα.
  Ετσι, εμεις ολοι που αγαπαμε τα ηλεκτρονικα
,ολη μας τη ζωη ,θα αποκτησουμε το σχεδιο και 
εσυ προστατευεσαι απο εμπορους που θα εβγαζαν
κερδος εις βαρος σου,αφου μπορεις να αποδειξεις
οτι ειναι "πνευματικο σου παιδι".
  Πιστευω πως και'συ θα ηθελες εκεινοι μονο που 
ειναι ηλεκτρονικοι, εκεινοι μονο που εχουν 
αφιερωσει τη ζωη τους, να παρουν το σχεδιο, (αυτο 
δειχνει η κινηση σου που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας 
και οχι να το παραγουν εμποροι) και να χαρεις μεσα 
απο τη χαρα τους. Για να νιωσεις την ικανοποιηση 
οτι δεν ησουν μονος..
    Οτι εργαστηκες για να γινει κατι χρησιμο για 
ολους.
   Για εκεινους που ειναι συναδελφοι.
   Για'κεινους που αγαπουν αυτο που
αγαπας και'συ : την ηλεκτρονικη.

                          φιλικα Γεωργος, αθικτον.

----------


## Thanos10

> Καλησπερα φιλε θανο (10). Καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν
> το δινεις, Σε μια δικη μου κατασκευη οταν τη 
> ξεκινησα δεν βρηκα πουθενα βοηθεια ουτε 
> πληροφοριες για αντιγραφη απο το "net",βρηκα
> ομως βιβλιογραφια και δουλεψα. Καταναλωσα
> πανω απο 2kg καλα'ι' και για να την τελειοποιησω
> μου πηρε κυριολεκτικα 10 χρονια.
> Η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι να τη βαλεις στην 
> τεχνικη εκλογη, ετσι και λεφτα θα παρεις (δεν ξερω
> ...



Πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου δεν το ειχα σκεφθει να λοιπον γιατι ανεβασα την κατασκευη να παρω ιδεες εδω υπαρχουν πολλα μυαλα.
Θα το κοιταξω ευχαριστω.

----------


## minusplus

Δηλ. αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα μου δώσεις το κύκλωμα να το αντιγράψω να πουλήσω καμία 100αρια κομμάτια στο χωριό μου και μετά θα ψάχνεις να με βρεις?
Ξέρεις ότι το λέω φιλικά.

----------


## Thansavv

Να δώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητήριά μου στο Θάνο για την κατασκευή του αυτή, και κυρίως για το δημιουργικό και ανήσυχο πνεύμα του.
Θέλω όμως να προσθέσω ότι ο κ. Τζανής στο πρώτο του post εδώ, έδωσε τα συγχαρητήριά του στο Θάνο και αναφέρθηκε στις δυσκολίες της εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης και της λειτουργίας βιοτεχνιών στην Ελλάδα. Δεν επιτέθηκε στο Θάνο. Επειδή πολλοί από εμάς εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει πατέντα, θέλησε ο κ. Δημήτρης να μας εξηγήσει ότι τα πράματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Και επειδή πολλά παιδιά πρότειναν στον Θάνο να κατοχυρώσει την κατασκευή - πατέντα , πιστεύω ότι εκεί αντέδρασε ο κ. Δημήτρης θεωρώντας ότι η κατασκευή δεν έχει κανένα καινοτόμο στοιχείο, ώστε να θεωρηθεί πατέντα. Το ίδιο πιστεύω κι εγώ για το θέμα της κατοχύρωσης .Επίσης πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανταγωνιστούμε την κινέζικη αγορά στο θέμα κόστους. Και ότι μια κινέζικη ηλεκτροκόλληση με τις ίδιες δυνατότητες και ποιότητα θα είναι φθηνότερη.
Αν ο Θάνος καταφέρει  να κάνει κάτι πραγματικά καινούριο στο χώρο αυτό (του το εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου), τότε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κατοχυρώσεις και πατέντες. Τα "καλά" μυαλά υπάρχουν σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ούτε υστερούμε ούτε υπερτερούμε στην Ελλάδα. Αρκεί να  το αποδεικνύουμε έμπρακτα.
Μακάρι και άλλα άτομα σαν τον Θάνο και μερικά άλλα παιδιά εδώ να μας εκπαιδεύουν με τις ιδέες και τις γνώσεις τους...

Καμιά φορά για να αμυνθούμε γινόμαστε άθελά μας υπερβολικά επιθετικοί.... :Sad:

----------


## Nemmesis

ελα ρε... πως εχασα τετοιο θεμα παλι εγω????
Θανο νομιζω ειναι περιτο πλεον να ακουσεις και απο μενα μπραβο μιας και ξερεις οτι σε θελω απο τους καλητερους του site.. οσο για τα trolls πρεπει απλα να ακολουθουμε το ρητο "dont feed the trolls"
θα μου αρεσε πολυ αν μπορουσαμε να βρουμε καμια κατασκευη για plasma cutter... εχεις τπτ υποψην σου?

----------


## KOKAR

> ελα ρε... πως εχασα τετοιο θεμα παλι εγω????
> Θανο νομιζω ειναι περιτο πλεον να ακουσεις και απο μενα μπραβο μιας και ξερεις οτι σε θελω απο τους καλητερους του site.. οσο για τα trolls πρεπει απλα να ακολουθουμε το ρητο "dont feed the trolls"
> θα μου αρεσε πολυ αν μπορουσαμε να βρουμε καμια κατασκευη για plasma cutter... εχεις τπτ υποψην σου?



Παναγιώτη για δες *εδώ......*

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μπορεί το laser διοξειδίου του άνθρακα να αντικαταστήσει το plasma cutter, αυτό που έχουμε στη δουλειά είναι 100A και κόβει ενάμιση πόντο σίδερο σα βούτυρο, ελεγχόμενη κατάσταση όμως, δεν μπορεί να γίνει το ίδιο με ένα 20W laser.
Μή βγαίνουμε off topic όμως.

----------


## Hulk

Γεια σου Θανο, εχω μια απορια για το αντι-στικ το πως κανει αυτη τη δουλεια. Οταν κολλησει το ηλεκτροδιο δινει στιγμιαια παραπανω ρευμα; ή κοβει το ρευμα στην 
εξοδο για να μπορεσεις να το ξεκολλησεις; Δεν σου ζηταω σχηματικο, απλα το εχω σαν απορια να μου εξηγησεις με δυο λογια, αν δεν μπορεις δεν πειραζει.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

:Idea: Έχουμε κανένα νέο για αυτή την πολύ ωραία πατέντα? :Smile:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## button

χμμ... Και εγώ νόμιζα μετα απο τόσες μέρες που εχω να μπω εδώ θα έχει γίνει εμφύλιος

----------


## sv4lqcnik

*τι εγινε ρε παιδια επεσαν τα σχηματικα για την κατασκευη της μαγικης ηλεκτροκολησης;;;; 

στειλε ρε παλικαριμου σε μας του φορουμ το σχηματικο εναντι μιας συμβολικης καταβολης και ετσι θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα βγει παραεξω για εμπορικους σκοπους αφου ουτος η αλως προσωπικα δεχωμαι να σου στειλω μια δηλωση περι μη εμπορικης αλλα αυστηρα προσωπικης χρησης η στειλε μας σχηματικο με σβησμενα χαρακτηριστικα επο δυο βασικα εξαρτηματα αγορασε αντιστιχα εξαρτηματα οσα και οι ενδιαφερωμενοι και στειλτα μας με κωδικο τοποθετησης και αντικαταβολη με σχετικο κερδος αυτη ειναι μια ακομα ιδεα για να κρατησεις την πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια σκεψου και πραξε .
πιστευω να αρεσει η ιδεα και σε αλλους οσους ενδιαφερωνται πραγματικα για την πνευματικη σου ιδιοκτησια
*

----------


## blueriver

*Ελεος* βρέ παιδιά το ζαλισατε τον ανθρωπο
Καντε ενα googlarisma και δειτε οτι βρισκεται inverter και με anti-stick στο εμποριο κατω απο τα 200 ευρω με 80 Α,και με βαρος 2.5 κιλα στο πρωτο λινκ , εκτος αν εχετε λουμπάγκο και δεν μπορειτε να σηκωσετε 2.5 κιλα. 

http://www.airblock.gr/catalog/produ...5/?___store=gr

http://www.tool-mania.gr/store/Produ...?id=156&cid=62

----------


## moutoulos

3100W ? 80A ?. Ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι ... 
Τα λεω αυτά με βάση αυτό που έχει πεί ο Θάνος για αυτή εδώ, που είναι 1350W 100Α+.

----------


## blueriver

Ε εντάξει βρέ Γρηγόρη αν θελεις μικροτερη καταναλωση υπαρχει και  η 2.2 Κw στα 80 Α .

Για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση ειναι αυτες οι μικρες ούτως η άλλος .

Εφοσον  απο οτι φαινεται ο Θανος δεν προκειται να δωσει τα σχεδια,παντος  καλοπροαιρετα να πω κατι στο Θανο,καταρχας μπραβο του για την κατασκευη ,αλλα επειδη αυτο το forum ειναι για να  μοιραζονται τις κατασκευες τα μελη ,δεν εχω να πω κουβεντα μεχρι  προτινος γιατι παντα ο Θανος μοιραζοταν ολες τις κατασκευες ,αλλα τωρα αυτο καπου Θανο χαλαει την καλη εικονα - prestige που εχεις στο forum με το να μην δινεις το σχηματικο .

Εφοσον εξαρχης δεν ειχες σκοπο να δωσεις το σχηματικο ,καλο θα ηταν τοτε να μην εβαζες την κατασκευη στο forum και να την κραταγες για σενα ακρως μυστικη και παραλληλα να εψαχνες τροπο να την πατενταρεις,αλλα ηθελε να κρυφτει ο Θανος ,αλλα η χαρά δεν τον αφήνει απο οτι φαινεται. :Smile: 

Και να κανω μια προταση στους moderators για να μην δημιουργουνται τετοια προβληματα προστριβων ,μηπως λεω μηπως θα ηταν καλο για το μελλον ,τα μελη που παρουσιαζουν κατασκευες να δινουν απαραιτητα και το σχηματικο ,αλλιως να κατεβαινει το post με την κατασκευη τους.

Γιατι εδω ειμαστε οπως προειπα για να μοιραζομαστε τα παντα αφιλοκερδος και δεν  ειναι το forum Big Idol για να γινομαστε γνωστοι,μπας και μας παρει καποιος και αναδειξη το ταλεντο μας με το αζημιωτο.

----------


## navar

θα διαφωνήσω , 
έκανε παρουσίαση κατασκευης στο φόρουμ , δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τόσο κόπο/σκέψη/δοκιμές/ταλαιπωρία/έμπνευση τζάμπα !
καθαρά αυτός θα αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει !

----------

jakektm (01-06-12), 

leosedf (24-06-11), 

Neuraxia (25-06-11)

----------


## KOKAR

> θα διαφωνήσω , 
> έκανε παρουσίαση κατασκευης στο φόρουμ , δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τόσο κόπο/σκέψη/δοκιμές/ταλαιπωρία/έμπνευση τζάμπα !
> καθαρά αυτός θα αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει !



+10000 !

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη ...





> Και να κανω μια προταση στους moderators για να μην δημιουργουνται τετοια προβληματα προστριβων ,μηπως λεω μηπως 
> θα ηταν καλο για το μελλον ,τα μελη που παρουσιαζουν κατασκευες να δινουν απαραιτητα και το σχηματικο ,αλλιως να κατεβαινει 
> το post με την κατασκευη τους.



... με βρίσκεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ αντίθετο με το σκεπτικό σου. Αυτό που λες, μου θυμίζει "Πτυχιακή Εργασία". 
Σιγά μην τους βαθμολογούμαι κιόλας  :Laugh: . Πέρα απο αυτό, ο Κώστας τα είπε πολύ ωραία.

Φιλικά
Greg

----------

leosedf (24-06-11)

----------


## p.gabr

ενας αλβανος φιλος αγορασε απο το πρακτικερ μια ηλεκτροκοληση inverter χρωματος κοκκινη με ροδακια και χερακι περιεργο απο πανω το μοντελο δεν το ξερω ακριβως να σας το πω γυρω στα 240 εβρο πριν 15 μερες και μεσα στις 4 πρωτες μερες του καηκε ο ανεμιστηρας
του την αλλαξανε και τηναλλη βδομαδα του καηκε και στην αλλη
καλα να παθεις αφου δεν με ακουσες ¨¨παρε μια χαλκινη να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ισυχο.... του ειχα πει
η δικια μου ειναι μια EΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ olymia κιτρινο βαρελακι χαλκινη 150Α
Αν την εχεις στο ρευμα η οχι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις
εσενα θανο καιει ανεμιστηρα????

----------


## a.papadatos

> θα διαφωνήσω , 
> έκανε παρουσίαση κατασκευης στο φόρουμ , δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τόσο κόπο/σκέψη/δοκιμές/ταλαιπωρία/έμπνευση τζάμπα !
> καθαρά αυτός θα αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει !



+1000!!!

----------


## rep

για  τον φιλο γιαννη(blueriver)...
εχεις κανει ποτε στη ζωη σου καμια κατασκευη?οχι ετοιμη αλλα να δημιουργουσεις απο το μηδεν κατι?μην τα περιμενεις ολα στο πιατο αν θες να κανεις κατι και γνωριζεις ηλεκτρονικα απο την ιδεα και μονο προσπαθεις να την κατασκευασεις...αλλο να σε βοηθησει καποιο μελος του φορουμ π.χ ο δημιουργος να το τελιωσεις
και αλλο να παρεις τα παντα ετοιμα.

----------


## agis68

Ακόμα "τρώγεστε" για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα? Το μόνο που πετυχαίνετε με τη φαγομάρα ειναι να ΜΗΝ ξανανεβάσει κανείς τίποτα!. Επιμένω στην αρχική μου πρόταση. Οταν και οποτε ο Θανος το κανει να τη πουλήσει σε κιτ ή ολόκληρη θα την αγορασω για να ενισχύσω το έργο του και τη πνευματική του ιδιοκτησία. Τελος!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ρε παλικαρια αν ειναι για μια ιδεα που εφτασε ναγινει κατασκευη και η κατασκευη αυτη να γινει αφορμη να γινουν ολοι μπαχαλο εδω μεσα Ξ Ε Χ Α Σ Τ Ε Τ Η Ν  πειτε οτι κανενας δεν ανεβασε τιποτακαι το θεμα να τελειωσει εδω .
και οπως ειπαν πολοι οταν θα τουρθει του θανου η επιφυτηση ας μας κανει την εκπληξη

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

μήπως αυτές της κατασκευές θα ηταν καλο να ειναι σε ιδική κατηγορία για να μην τον ζαλίζουμε τον άνθρωπο?

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω τα παιδια για τις απαντησεις οσο για τον Γιαννη(blueriver)...ουδεν σχολιο δεν θα αρχισουμε τα ιδια παλι.

----------


## Danza

Απορώ γιατί τόσο πολύ καούρα για το σχηματικό....

Ο άνθρωπος ανέβασε σχέδια, pcb's κλπ ΑΛΛΑ αυτό είναι καθαρά δική του εφεύρεση και πιθανώς είναι κάτι που να μπορεί να του αποφέρει κέρδος!

Και το βρήσκω απόλυτα λογικό! Μιλάμε για εργαλείο που σου λύνει τα χέρια και όχι για έναν ενισχυτή που βρωμάει ο τόπος!

Θάνο αν και σήμερα το είδα μπράβο σου φίλε! Επειδή έχω κάνει ηλεκτροσυγκολήσεις αυτό το antistick είναι σωτήριο!

Κυνήγα το και μην το αφήνεις, βγάλτο παραγωγή και όλοι θα σε στηρίξουμε!

----------


## zorbiez

Τώρα το είδα κι εγώ το θέμα κι έχω να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο Θάνο και ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι άξιος. Πάντως ότι κι αν αποφασίσει κι εγώ μέσα είμαι. Μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο σε ένα σπίτι.

----------


## Bobiras

Μπραβο θανο μπραβο φανταστικη κατασκευη συνχαριτηρια απλα μηπως να σταματησεις τις κατασκευες??? εχουμε οικονομικη κριση και μας βαζεις στην πριζα να φτιαχνουμε και εμεις. 
οσο για το σχηματικο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχει γεμισει το inbox με πμ για τα σχεδια που θα ζητανε  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

> ενας αλβανος φιλος αγορασε απο το πρακτικερ μια ηλεκτροκοληση inverter χρωματος κοκκινη με ροδακια και χερακι περιεργο απο πανω το μοντελο δεν το ξερω ακριβως να σας το πω γυρω στα 240 εβρο πριν 15 μερες και μεσα στις 4 πρωτες μερες του καηκε ο ανεμιστηρας
> του την αλλαξανε και τηναλλη βδομαδα του καηκε και στην αλλη
> καλα να παθεις αφου δεν με ακουσες ¨¨παρε μια χαλκινη να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ισυχο.... του ειχα πει
> η δικια μου ειναι μια EΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ olymia κιτρινο βαρελακι χαλκινη 150Α
> Αν την εχεις στο ρευμα η οχι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις
> εσενα θανο καιει ανεμιστηρα????



Οχι αλλα το θεμα ειναι οχι μην καει ο ανεμιστηρας αλλα να μην καει η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση.
Αλλα Παναγιωτη σε καμια 30ρια χρονια δεν θα μπορεις να την μεταφερεις λογω βαρους οποτε θα παρεις αυτην που ειναι 1,5 κιλο.

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλα εχω και κατι καλυτερο που φιαχνω τωρα για δες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αλλα εχω και κατι καλυτερο που φιαχνω τωρα για δες.



xaxaxa... respect... ρετρο inverter κολλητηρι με ρυθμιζομενη θερμοκρασια...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

> ενας αλβανος φιλος αγορασε απο το πρακτικερ μια ηλεκτροκοληση inverter χρωματος κοκκινη με ροδακια και χερακι περιεργο απο πανω το μοντελο δεν το ξερω ακριβως να σας το πω γυρω στα 240 εβρο πριν 15 μερες και μεσα στις 4 πρωτες μερες του καηκε ο ανεμιστηρας
> του την αλλαξανε και τηναλλη βδομαδα του καηκε και στην αλλη
> καλα να παθεις αφου δεν με ακουσες ¨¨παρε μια χαλκινη να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ισυχο.... του ειχα πει
> η δικια μου ειναι μια EΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ olymia κιτρινο βαρελακι χαλκινη 150Α
> Αν την εχεις στο ρευμα η οχι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις
> εσενα θανο καιει ανεμιστηρα????



εγω ετσι λεω... τι να κανουμε τα αμαξια... με καρα μια χαρα γινοταν η δουλεια μας ειχαμε και περισσοτερο χωρο για αποσκευες...

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Παναγιωτη μικρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση χειρος ειναι τωρα την φιαχνω.

----------


## street

καλά το οτι είναι φοβερή η μίνι ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι γεγονός φίλε θανο και όπως όλες αου οι κατασκευές εδώ   :Smile:  άλλα αυτό που είπες πιο πάνω με μια μόνο φώτο 





> Αλλα εχω και κατι καλυτερο που φιαχνω τωρα για δες.



μήπως είναι καμιά ηλεκτροποντα σε μεγέθους πιστολιού κολλητηριού  ???? 

πες τίποτα τέτοιο τρέλανε μας κ άλλοοοοο   :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι Δημητρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση χειρος ειναι αδειασα ενα κολλητηρι και την φιαχνω δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομη θελει δουλεια θα παιρνει μπροστα το ηλεκτροδιο και θα βγαζει καλωδιο για το σωμα, θα καιει 2mm ηλεκτροδιο.
Οταν ειναι ετοιμη θα την ανεβασω με ολα τα σχετικα.

----------


## street

2μμ ηλεκτρόδιο ε .... καλά δεν λέω τίποτα ... περιμένω όπως φαντάζομαι θα περιμένουν και όλοι την παρουσίαση σου και τα αποτελέσματα  ,  :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

θανο αν ήμουν γυναίκα σε παντρευόμουν :P ;P

άντε θάνο στείλε τις πλακέτες για κατασκευή και βγάλε κανα κιτάκι να αγοράσουμε και εμείς !!!
μήν μας τυρανάς άλλο !

----------


## Neuraxia

> θανο αν ήμουν γυναίκα σε παντρευόμουν :P ;P
> μήν μας τυρανάς άλλο !



Αγάπη δίχως βάσανα δεν έχει νοστιμάδα.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γεια σου Παναγιωτη μικρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση χειρος ειναι τωρα την φιαχνω.



OOOooo... πραγματικα πολυ καλη ιδεα... και υπαρχει απο οσο ξερω τπτ παρομοιο... μπραβο... ευχομαι να το τελειωσεις χωρις να σε παιδεψει πολυ καλοκαιριατικα...

----------


## Σιβηρος

Θανο, πως μετρας, η μάλλον ορίζεις, το ρευμα εξοδου ? η μορφη του παλμου εξοδου ειναι καθε αλλο παρα σταθερη, με εναν ισχυρο παλμο μεσα απο τις απευθείας διόδους και εναν αθενεστερο αλλα μακρυτερο σε διαρκεια παλμο μεσα απο τις freewheeling διοδους, αν υποθεσουμε οτι χρησιμοποιεις την ιδια τοπολογια με αυτην του προηγουμενου σου προτζεκτ. Οταν λοιπον λες 110Α στην εξοδο και 34 Βολτ, αλλα ταυτοχρονα μιλας για 1350 Βαττ και 4.5Α στην εισοδο (υποθετω εννοεις maximum, δηλαδη ιδιες συνθηκες για τις δυο αναφορες που κανεις), κατι δεν παει καλα με τα μαθηματικα, μια και αν ισυαν ταυτοχρονα αυτα τα στοιχεια για εισοδο και εξοδο θα επερνες ΤΟ νομπελ φυσικης και θα ξεπερνουσες τιν Μπιλλ Γκεητς σε πλουτο.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο ειναι το τελικο αποτελεσμα.
Βασιλη θα σου απαντησω.

----------

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Nemmesis (11-09-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Αυτο ειναι το τελικο αποτελεσμα.
> Βασιλη θα σου απαντησω.



πριν λιγο με αποκαλεσες αστερι...Θανο μ αυτο που βλεπω......σε βαφτιζω ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη.

----------


## p.gabr

οταν μιλησα για ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ και αστυνομο θεοχαρη ενοουσα αυτον που κανει ο ΣΕΦΕΡΛΗΣ
απεκτησες και το ωραιοτερο avatar θανο

----------


## stefos1

μπραβο θανο καλη δουλεια !! το κοστος δεν εχω δει να αναφερεις ποσο σου εφτασε εν τέλει

----------


## p.gabr

> Θανο, πως μετρας, η μάλλον ορίζεις, το ρευμα εξοδου ? η μορφη του παλμου εξοδου ειναι καθε αλλο παρα σταθερη, με εναν ισχυρο παλμο μεσα απο τις απευθείας διόδους και εναν αθενεστερο αλλα μακρυτερο σε διαρκεια παλμο μεσα απο τις freewheeling διοδους, αν υποθεσουμε οτι χρησιμοποιεις την ιδια τοπολογια με αυτην του προηγουμενου σου προτζεκτ. Οταν λοιπον λες 110Α στην εξοδο και 34 Βολτ, αλλα ταυτοχρονα μιλας για 1350 Βαττ και 4.5Α στην εισοδο (υποθετω εννοεις maximum, δηλαδη ιδιες συνθηκες για τις δυο αναφορες που κανεις), κατι δεν παει καλα με τα μαθηματικα, μια και αν ισυαν ταυτοχρονα αυτα τα στοιχεια για εισοδο και εξοδο θα επερνες ΤΟ νομπελ φυσικης και θα ξεπερνουσες τιν Μπιλλ Γκεητς σε πλουτο.



Ενημερωτικα και μονο να πω οτι΄΄ Υπαρχει τσιμπιδα αμπερομετρησης που συνδεεται με παλμογραφο με κορυφαια επιλογη tektronix
Εκει τα βλεπεις ολα 
παραθετω μια εικονα απο αναζητηση τετοιας συσκευης
και ενα απο αυτα που εχω δουλεψει http://www.barrytech.com/tektronix/t...tekam5030.html

----------

ikaros1978 (12-09-11)

----------


## Thanos10

> Θανο, πως μετρας, η μάλλον ορίζεις, το ρευμα εξοδου ? η μορφη του παλμου εξοδου ειναι καθε αλλο παρα σταθερη, με εναν ισχυρο παλμο μεσα απο τις απευθείας διόδους και εναν αθενεστερο αλλα μακρυτερο σε διαρκεια παλμο μεσα απο τις freewheeling διοδους, αν υποθεσουμε οτι χρησιμοποιεις την ιδια τοπολογια με αυτην του προηγουμενου σου προτζεκτ. Οταν λοιπον λες 110Α στην εξοδο και 34 Βολτ, αλλα ταυτοχρονα μιλας για 1350 Βαττ και 4.5Α στην εισοδο (υποθετω εννοεις maximum, δηλαδη ιδιες συνθηκες για τις δυο αναφορες που κανεις), κατι δεν παει καλα με τα μαθηματικα, μια και αν ισυαν ταυτοχρονα αυτα τα στοιχεια για εισοδο και εξοδο θα επερνες ΤΟ νομπελ φυσικης και θα ξεπερνουσες τιν Μπιλλ Γκεητς σε πλουτο.



Λοιπον αγαπητε Βασιλη δεν κανω μαγικα το ολο θεμα το δουλευω μηνες εχω κανει αλλαγες σε πολλα πολλα για να πετυχω κατι καλο,σε αυτες τις κατασκευες 
μπορεις να βελτιωσεις αρκετα το ποιο δυσκολο κοματι ειναι οι μετασχηματιστες ο ισχυος και ο οδηγος,ακομη και η αλλαγη των ακροδεκτων παιζει μεγαλο ρολο 
ως προς στην καταναλωση αλλα και την σωστη λειτουργια,αλλα και η κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη οπως ο αριθμος των σπειρων ο τροπος περιελιξης και πολλα αλλα.
Οταν εχω λιγο χρονο θα ανεβασω ενα βιντεο με αμπερομετρο για να δεις την καταναλωση.

----------


## Σιβηρος

Κοιτα μονο, Θανο, να εχεις ιδιες συνθηκες οταν μετρας ρευμα και τασεις εισοδου και εξοδου. Οσο για τον "ορισμο", ειναι σημαντικη η ερωτηση, γιατι τα αμπερομετρα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως λειτουργουν οταν το ρευμα εχει καθε αλλο παρα καθαρη DC (εξοδος) η ημιτονικη μορφη (εισοδος) και μαλιστα σε τετοιες συχνοτητες (απο το πηνιο εξοδου και μονο φαινεται οτι ανεβηκες αρκετα σε συχνοτητα, με το ματι το κοβω μεταξυ 65 και 100 KHz - που τα βρηκες τα σουπερ γρηγορα IGBT ρε αθεοφοβε !! - εκτος αν το γυρισες σε MOSFET, αλλα αφου εχεις μονο δυο δεν το πιστευω αυτο), οπου δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο τι ειδους μεσο ορο θα σου βγαλει το αμπερομετρο. Πιο σωστο θα ηταν να μετρησεις το ρευμα με τον παλμογραφο και να επιλεξεις μια μορφη ολοκληρωματος για τον ορισμο του, για αυτο σε ρωτησα για το πως το οριζεις. Το Power Factor to κοιταξες ?

Επισης, η γεωμετρικη διαταξη που εχεις δεν φαινεται να επιτρεπει την κυκλοφορια του αερα παρα μονο στις ψυκτρες των διοδων εξοδου και τρανζιστορ ισχυος. Ειναι σωστη η υποθεση που κανεις οτι ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου, για παραδειγμα, δεν χρειζεται forced air ψυξη η/και θερμικο οπως αυτο που εχεις στην ψυκτρα των τρανζιστορ ? 

Ολα αυτα σαν εποικοδομητικη κριτικη, ετσι ?

----------


## Thanos10

Η συχνοτητα λειτουργιας της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης ειναι 43ΚΗΖ και ειναι τετραγωνο,τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος ειναι IGBT IRG4PF50W βεβαια μπορουν να μπουν και αλλοι τυποι δεν δουλευω φετ.
Μεγαλο ρολο παιζει στα τρανζιστορ σε τι συχνοτητα μπορουμε να παρουμε υψηλο ρευμα,οσο ανεβαινει η συχνοτητα μικραινει η δυνατοτητα παροχης μεγαλων ρευματων, ο μετασχηματισυης ζεσταινετε αλλα ο εξαερισμος ειναι επαρκεις μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι περισσοτερο για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση αλλα οχι οτι δεν μπορει να την δουλεψει και ενας επαγγελματιας.
Εγω παντος ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος γενικα απο αυτην την κατασκευη,πληροφοριακα θα σου πω οτι ετοιμαζω μια super mini 80Α περιπου με διαστασεις 10cmX5cm περιπου καθως και μια τυπου πιστολι χειρος.
Και σιγουρα σαν εποικοδομητικη κριτικη ολα παιρνουν βελτιωσεις.

----------


## Σιβηρος

Εχεις εξετασει την κυματομορφη του ρευματος εξοδου ? το πηνιο που εχεις στην εξοδο μου φαινεται πολυ λιγων μΗ για να αποθηκευσει αρκετη ενεργεια για τα 2/3 του χρονου του παλμου στα 43 KHz.

----------


## Thanos10

Το πηνιο δεν ειναι κανα κρισιμο υλικο και οπως ειναι η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## xristoforoskoutsikos

Γεια σας...θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν την πουλάτε έτοιμη και πόσο πάει το κόστος...η αν τελικά πουλάς κανένα κιτ για να παίξω

----------


## Papas00zas

Ηλεκτροκόλληση είναι αυτή ή μας κάνεις πλάκα; Τόσο μικρη, δεν ξανάδα :Shocked: . 
Μια ερώτηση: Υποβιβάζεις τάση στην είσοδο (220) με μ/τ και τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει το inverter;

----------


## ikaros1978

οχι μονο δεν κανει πλακα...αλλα σκοτωνει!!!! 
δεν χρησιμοιποιειται  κλασσικος μετασχηματιστης .κανει τα 230 του δικτου dc (300-310) και απο  κει παλμικα μετα μετασχηματισμενα και μετα παλι ανορθωμενα δινει τα  50-60 vdc αλλα πολλων αμπερ οσο θελει δηλαδη μια ηλεκτροκολληση

----------


## Papas00zas

> οχι μονο δεν κανει πλακα...αλλα σκοτωνει!!!! 
> δεν χρησιμοιποιειται  κλασσικος μετασχηματιστης .κανει τα 230 του δικτου dc (300-310) και απο  κει παλμικα μετα μετασχηματισμενα και μετα παλι ανορθωμενα δινει τα  50-60 vdc αλλα πολλων αμπερ οσο θελει δηλαδη μια ηλεκτροκολληση



Βρε Βαγγέλη, το ξέρω, εγώ αναφέρθηκα στον μ/τ που φαίνεται στην πρώτη σελίδα, στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία στα δεξιά.

----------


## Thanos10

Για να επιστεψουμε με καποιες αλλαγες και με μεγαλυτερη αναλυση της κατασκευης που θα βοηθησει οσουν θελουν να την φιαξουν,εχουμε ενα νεο σχεδιο οχι τοσο διαφορετικο απο το αλλο αλλα με μερικες διορθωσεις.
Για να τα βαλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους θα πρεπει να μιλησουμε και για κατι αλλο τον εξοπλισμο που θελουμε για να κανουμε την κατασκευη χωρις προβληματα.
1) Θα πρεπει να εχουμε παλμογραφο πολυμετρο που να κανει μετρησεις τις τασης RMS ενα βαριακ.
2) Να εχουμε στοκ υλικων δηλαδη IGBT διοδους ειναι αυτα που καταστρεφοναι ευκολα απο ενα λαθος ετσι θα συνεχισουμε την κατασκευη μας,αυτο ισχυει για ολα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα ισχυος.
Αναλογα με την ισχυ που θελουμε θα χρησιμοποιισουμε διαφορετικα υλικα οπως IGBT διοδους ανορθωσεις στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος και τον ιδιο τον μετασχηατιστη, εχω ετοιμασει εναν πινακα με αυτα τα υλικα αναλογως την ισχυ.

Ο τυπος των IGBT που εχω βαλει ειναι απο τα καλυτερα γιαυτη την δουλεια και για παλμοτροφοδοτικα ειναι ταχυτατα και δινουν υψηλα ρευματα σε μεγαλες συχνοτητες, στον πινακα αναφερω αναλογα με τα αμπερ τα υλικα που μπορουμε να βαλουμε.
Στο δευτερεον μπορουμε να βαλουμε και ταινια χαλκου οι σπειρες θα ειναι ιδιες οπως και στα συρματα το μονο που θα κανουμε ειναι να μετρησουμε την καρκασα του μετασχηματιστου για να κοψουμε την ταινια αναλογα,ολες οι σπειρες πρεπει να ειναι σφικτα τοποθετημενες,τα συρματα τα στριβουμε ωστε να ειναι σαν ενα συρμα μονωση καλη μεταξυ πρωτευον και δευτερευον.
Θα σας ανεβασω ενα σχεδιο δοκιμασμενο αναλυση θα κανουμε αργοτερα θα ανεβασω και την λιστα των υλικων,καθως και ποιο αναλυτικες οδηγιες κατασκευης των μετασχηματιστων.
Αν δεν φαινετε καλα η φωτο ανεβασα και ενα PDF.
Τον πινακα θα τον ανεβασω σε λιγο.

----------

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Hulk (21-01-12), 

ikaros1978 (20-01-12), 

ipso (30-04-12), 

johnnkast (20-01-12), 

kx5 (27-02-12), 

misterno (21-06-16), 

moutoulos (20-01-12), 

perithess (30-01-12), 

sdoup (31-12-12), 

stratos111 (21-01-12), 

thanasisxask (17-04-14), 

tiger135 (09-02-12), 

TSAKALI (21-01-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Και ο πινακας και στην συνεχεια η αναλυση.

----------

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Hulk (21-01-12), 

ikaros1978 (20-01-12), 

johnnkast (20-01-12), 

misterno (21-06-16), 

p.gabr (30-01-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (02-02-12), 

perithess (30-01-12), 

stratos111 (21-01-12), 

TSAKALI (21-01-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Να πουμε για τα πηνια και τους μετασχηματιστες στο Excel ειναι η περιγραφη για τους ισχυος σε ολους το πρωτευον εχει 4στρωσεις δηλαδη π.χ αν κανουμε τα 100Α θελουμε 35 σπειρες ετσι λοιπον θα βαλουμε σε καθε τυλιγμα 9 σπειρες μετα μονωση και οι επομενες 9 σηλαδη 4χ9=36.
Το δευτερευον αν βαλετε συρματα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις τα τυλιγματα ειναι 2 τυλιγμα και μονωση,για την ταινια χαλκου τυλιγετε οσες σπειρες αναφερονται δεν υπαρχουν τυλιγματα ολο ειναι ενα, την ταινια χαλκου θα την μονωσετε καλα,o μετασχηματιστης ισχυος στο σχεδιο ειναι ο TR3.
Το πηνιο L1 που βρισκεται στην εξοδο θελει 20 σπειρες με συρμα 5mm μπορειτε να το τυλιξετε σε μια μπαταρια 1,5νΑΑ για να παρει το σχημα μετα την αφαιρειτε.
Ο TR4 ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης που δουλευει σαν σενσορας ρευματος ειναι με φεριττη τοροειδη με διαμετρο 2cm και με συρμα 0,30mm.
Εχει πρωτευον 50 σπειρες και δευτερευον μια  ειναι απλα το καλωδιο που ενωνει τον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος φαινετε στο σχεδιο.
Τωρα με τις 50 σπειρες να δουμε τι ρευμα κοβει η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος εχουμε τον τυπο I=N/R οπου Ν ειναι ο αριθμος των σπειρων οπου Ι το ρευμα και οπου R η τιμης της αντιστασης R23 εχουμε λοιπον 50/1,8=27Α  αυτο ειναι το ρευμα 27Α σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος αν δηλαδη κολληση το ηλεκτροδιο.
Προσοχη στα λαθη εδω δεν συγχωρουνται ανετα μπορει να κανετε ζημια σε υλικα εχουμε να κανουμε με υψηλη ταση.
Αυτα προς το παρον θα ανεβασω και φωτο απο την κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη TR2 που ειναι για την οδηγηση των IGBT.

----------

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Filippos Pantazis (30-01-12), 

Hulk (30-01-12), 

ikaros1978 (30-01-12), 

johnnkast (30-01-12), 

p.gabr (30-01-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (02-02-12), 

perithess (30-01-12), 

thanasisxask (17-04-14)

----------


## Thanos10

Στην συνεχεια το τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης τασης η περιγραφη βρισκεται εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60312 μπορειτε ομως να βαλετε ενα μετασχηματιστη 18ν 1Α με δυο σταθεροποιητες ενα 7815 για την τροφοδοσια του UC3845 και ενα 7812  για την τροφοδοσια του fan. 
Το τροφοδοτικο με μετασχηματιστη ειναι ποιο ογκωδη δειτε ποσο μικρο ειναι το swinging.
Και κατι αλλο ο μετασχηματιστης ισχυος δεν θελει διακενο.
Αυτα θα τα πουμε στην συνεχεια.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Hulk (30-01-12), 

ikaros1978 (30-01-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (02-02-12), 

perithess (30-01-12)

----------


## antonis

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις, όπως πιστεύω και πολλά μέλη εδώ.

----------


## Thanos10

Αντωνη εχει και συνεχεια.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Να πουμε για τα πηνια και τους μετασχηματιστες στο Excel ειναι η περιγραφη για τους ισχυος σε ολους το πρωτευον εχει 4στρωσεις δηλαδη π.χ αν κανουμε τα 100Α θελουμε 35 σπειρες ετσι λοιπον θα βαλουμε σε καθε τυλιγμα 9 σπειρες μετα μονωση και οι επομενες 9 σηλαδη 4χ9=36.
> Το δευτερευον αν βαλετε συρματα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις τα τυλιγματα ειναι 2 τυλιγμα και μονωση,για την ταινια χαλκου τυλιγετε οσες σπειρες αναφερονται δεν υπαρχουν τυλιγματα ολο ειναι ενα, την ταινια χαλκου θα την μονωσετε καλα,o μετασχηματιστης ισχυος στο σχεδιο ειναι ο TR3.
> Το πηνιο L1 που βρισκεται στην εξοδο θελει 20 σπειρες με συρμα 5mm μπορειτε να το τυλιξετε σε μια μπαταρια 1,5νΑΑ για να παρει το σχημα μετα την αφαιρειτε.
> Ο TR4 ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης που δουλευει σαν σενσορας ρευματος ειναι με φεριττη τοροειδη με διαμετρο 2cm και με συρμα 0,30mm.
> Εχει πρωτευον 50 σπειρες και δευτερευον μια  ειναι απλα το καλωδιο που ενωνει τον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος φαινετε στο σχεδιο.
> Τωρα με τις 50 σπειρες να δουμε τι ρευμα κοβει η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος εχουμε τον τυπο I=N/R οπου Ν ειναι ο αριθμος των σπειρων οπου Ι το ρευμα και οπου R η τιμης της αντιστασης R23 εχουμε λοιπον 50/1,8=27Α  αυτο ειναι το ρευμα 27Α σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος αν δηλαδη κολληση το ηλεκτροδιο.
> Προσοχη στα λαθη εδω δεν συγχωρουνται ανετα μπορει να κανετε ζημια σε υλικα εχουμε να κανουμε με υψηλη ταση.
> Αυτα προς το παρον θα ανεβασω και φωτο απο την κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη TR2 που ειναι για την οδηγηση των IGBT.



Φίλε μπράβο πολύ καλό το σχέδιο.  Στο μετασχηματιστή ρεύματος να διορθώσω (αν κατάλαβα καλά) ότι το πρωτεύον είναι μια σπείρα (διέλευση σύρματος πρωτεύοντος μετασχηματιστή ισχύος) και το δευτερεύον είναι οι 50 σπείρες 0,30 σύρμα.  Άλλη μια ερώτηση είναι αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε δύο πυρήνες μαζί για πιο άνετη λειτουργία στο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου (βέβαια καρκάσα δεν υπάρχει για 2 πυρήνες οπότε είναι ιδιοκατασκευή), και τελευταίο το θερμοστάτη που τον τοποθετούμε δηλαδή πιο είναι το θερμότερο σημείο της κατασκευής? τα igbt ή οι δίοδοι? 
ΥΓ. οι δίοδοι για τα 180 Α είναι διπλές σ ένα κέλυφος από ότι είδα στο datasheet πάνε δυο παράλληλα με άλλες δυο ανά πλευρά (θετικό/αρνητικό)? δηλαδή θέλουμε 4 τεμάχια ή 2?

----------


## Thanos10

Ο μετασχηματιστης ρευματος ειναι τοροειδης τυλιγουμε 50 σπειρες  με συρμα 0,30mm αυτο ειναι το μοναδικο τυλιγμα μεσα απο τον πυρηνα περνα το καλωδιο που συνδεει τον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος με το IGBT.
Τωρα για τους δυο πυρηνες θελει δοκιμες βεβαια να ξερεις η λανθασμενη συνδεση του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος μπορει να καταστρεψει ευκολα τα IGBT,αλλα γιατι να το κανεις αυτο αφου δινω και την περιγραφη για ποιον μεγαλο.
Οι διοδοι ειναι μονοι και οχι διπλοι για ρευματα πανω απο 110Α θελει τεσσερεις συνδεωνται οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο παραλληλα.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

ikaros1978 (03-02-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (03-02-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Για τις διοδους εξομάλυνσης βρήκα αυτο http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...v53ZoiaB9MzMtQ και τις δείχνει ότι είναι 2 σε ένα κέλυφος. Όσο αφορά τους διπλούς πυρήνες το είχα δει σ ένα τροφοδοτικό ισχύος είχαν κολλήσει 2 μαζί για να ανεβάσουν την επιφάνεια διατομής του πυρήνα.  Στον μετασχηματιστή οδήγησης των IGBT εκει τι γίνεται απο καμία εικοσαριά σπέιρες το καθε τύλιγμα είναι η αλλάζει?

----------


## ikaros1978

Oπως ειπε και ο Θανος σαφως και γινεται απλα εδω ειναι το θεμα οτι πρεπει να περασεις απο πολλες δοκιμες και πειραματα προκειμενου να βρεις τα καινουργια χαρακτηριστικα (λογο σπειρων,διατομη) του μετασχηματιστη αυτου.Και το κακο με τα IGBT ειναι οτι σιχαινονται απιστευτα τα πειραματα!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  ειναι ικανα να σκασουν μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι στραβοχτενισμενος!!!!  (μολις καθαρισα τα χερια μου απο μαυριλα και ανοιξα το παραθυρο να φυγει η καπνα!!! )

Και ειμαστε τυχεροι που εκατσε ο ανθρωπος και εσκασε τα δικα του igbt για να παρουμε εμεις ετοιμη μασημενη τροφη.

Τωρα σχετικα για την διοδο που προτεινες φιλε Παναγιωτη ειμαι της αποψης οτι ειναι δυσαναλογο το μεγεθος με αυτο που προσφερουν αν σκεφτεις οτι το dsei120-12 ειναι μεγαλυτερου ρευματος (126Α), μικροτερου χρονου και 1/4 στο μεγεθος μπορει και μικροτερο

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σωστό αυτό με τα igbt να φανταστείς έχουν σκάσει IGBT σε inverter VVVF μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν τους άρεσε το ανεμιστηράκι (έδινε λιγότερο αέρα ψύξης).  Τις διόδους δεν τις επέλεξα εγώ απλά τις βρήκα στο xls του post #168 (για τα 180Α) αυτές μου εβγαλε ο Googlis στην αναζήτηση!!! γι αυτό κόλλησα!!!  :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

Ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα με τα IGBT αλλα και τα FET εγω προσωπικα εκαψα πολλα.
Για τις διοδους οπως σου ειπε και ο Βαγγελης το μεγεθος ειναι δυσαναλογο εγω προτεινω αυτες που γραφω και ποιο φθηνες και περισσοτερα αμπερ.
Τωρα να πουμε και κατι αλλο η σωστη συνδεση του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος πεζει μεγαλο ρολο για την ζωη των IGBT ετσι λοιπον βαλτε ενα αμπερομετρο στην θετικη γραμμη στην τροφοδοτιση με την ταση των 300ν στο κυκλωμα στην εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος μετα τις διοδους εκει δηλαδη που συνδεωνται τα καλωδια η τσιμπιδα και η γειωση μια λαμπα 48ν 100W και δειτε ποσα αμπερ δειχνει το αμπερομετρο πρεπει να ειναι 600mA περιπου αν δειτε αυτην την τιμη η συνδεση του μετασχηματιστη ειναι σωστη αν δειτε πανω απο 1Α θα πρεπει να αντιστρεψετε τα καλωδια συνδεσης του μεττασχηματιστη με τα IGBT.
Βεβαια αυτο γινεται και με τον παλμογραφο συνδεωντας στο G&S του IGBT οταν κολλαμε το τετραγωνο θα πρεπει να αλλαζει θα ανεβασω σχετικη φωτο.
Ο πρωτος τροπος που προτεινω ειναι ποιο ευκολος,για τον μετασχηματιστη οδηγησης θα ανεβασω φωτο για την κατασκευη του.

----------

Hulk (04-02-12), 

ikaros1978 (04-02-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

παντως στον πινακα (excel) στην στηλη των 180 Α κατι δεν μου αρεσει στις διαστασεις του δευτερευοντος. 6 σπειρες ταινια χαλκου 2Χ0.5mm.Αυτο μεταφραζεται σε συρμα περι τα 2.5Α!!! Θανο μηπως ειναι πολλαπλες στρωσεις? ή η ταινια πιο χοντρη?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι Βαγγελη τοσες θελει αντε να τις κανεις επτα το πολυ μετα φευγει η ταση πολυ.
Για την ταινια τοσο θελει οχι παραπανω τα συρματα συμπεριφερονται αλλιως στις υψηλες συχνοτητες αυτο που λες ισχυει για χαμηλες.

----------

ikaros1978 (04-02-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

ok.Παω πασο  :Smile:   εχεις δικιο.
Αχ κι οτι ελεγα οτι ποτε δεν θα ασχοληθω  με συχνοτητες που δεν τις ακουει το αυτι.....να σου τωρα οι 43 χιλιοκυκλοι!!!γιαυτο ποτε μην λες ποτε!!!

ΥΓ περιμενουμε με αγωνια φωτο κι αλλο υλικο! διψαει ο λαος!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη  βαλε και το πλατος της ταινιας που στον μεγαλο μετασχηματιστη  EE70 ειναι περιπου 5-6cm δεν το θυμαμε καλα θα το μετρησω ομως, να φανταστεις οτι στα 100Α αρκει μια ταινια 0,50mm σε μετασχηματιστη EE55 που το πλατος ειναι 3,6cmm.

----------


## ikaros1978

μολις το μετρησα.38.5mm ειναι.

----------


## Thanos10

> μολις το μετρησα.38.5mm ειναι.



O EE55 ειναι τοσο δεν θυμαμε και καλα εγω βαζω συρματα.

----------


## ikaros1978

μα εχω την καρκασα μπροστα μου και γραφει EI70/32,7. μετρησα με το παχυμετρο το πλατος και ειναι 38.5mm. 
Μαλλον υπολογιζοντας με 38.5mm που εβγαιναν λιγα τα αμπερ.Αλλα οπως και να χει εφοσον το εχεις δοκιμασει και ειναι ενταξει, ολα τα αλλα περισσευουν

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη ο ΕΕ70 νομιζω ειναι παραπανω θα το μετρησω αυριο στο εργαστηριο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Θάνο απλά συγχαρητήρια. "και για την βοήθεια που προσφέρεις!!"

Βαγγέλη καλή επιτυχία (στα πάνω από 20κ :Biggrin: ).

----------

ikaros1978 (04-02-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Θάνο απλά συγχαρητήρια. "και για την βοήθεια που προσφέρεις!!"
> 
> Βαγγέλη καλή επιτυχία (στα πάνω από 20κ).



ευχαριστω Σπυρο....λες μετα απο χρονια να φτιαξω και rf linear????    πω πω πω ονειρο ζω μην με ξυπνατεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## Thanos10

Σπυρο ευχαριστω.
Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο απο τους φεριττες τον ΕΕ55 και ΕΕ65 και ΕΕ70 καθως και τις μετρησεις απο τις καρκασες.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

ikaros1978 (04-02-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Και αυτος ειναι ο TR4 ο μετασχηματιστης που δουλευει σαν σενσορας ρευματος καλο ειναι η συνδεση με το κυκλωμα να ειναι με μπλενταζ καλωδιο προς αποφυγη παρασιτων απο τους μετασχηματιστες.
Μεσα απο αυτον τον πυρηνα περνα το καλωδιο που ενωνει τον μετασχηματιστη ισχυος με το IGBT,φαινεται στο σχεδιο.

----------

Hulk (04-02-12), 

ikaros1978 (05-02-12)

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Θανο! Ευχαριστουμε για της χρησιμες συμβουλες! Εισαι και ο πρωτος!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Και αφου ανοιξαμε το θεμα με τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις ας πουμε και καποια πραγματα και για τα μηχανηματα του εμποριου.
Ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι κατασκευαστες κανουν οικονομια σε πολλα, η ποιο συχνη βλαβη  εκτος των IGBT ειναι η αντισταση προφορτισης των πυκνωτων η οποια μετα απο καποιο χρονο λειτουργιας καιγεται το γιατι θα σας το πω ποιο κατω.
Τι γινετε εδω ομως για λογους οικονομιας οπως ειπα η τροφοδοτηση των κυκλωματων χαμηλης τασης γινετε ως εξης απο την ανορθωμενη ταση των 300ν με ενα δικτυωμα αντιστασεων με με μια ζενερ οριζουν την ταση εκει που δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα επειτα υπαρχει ενας σταθεροποιητης η 7815 η και το LM317,στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος υπαρχει μια περιελιξη η οποια βγαζει μια ταση και ανορθωνεται και εφαρμοζεται στο δικτυωμα.
Οταν λοιπον ανοιγουμε την ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ξεκινα ενας παλμος απο το κυκλωμα και τροφοδοτει τα IGBT στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη εχουμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα την ταση που θελουμε για να δουλεψουν σωστα τα κυκλωματα ομως υπαρχει ενας χρονος που οι παλμοι δεν ειναι οι σωστοι λογο μη ικανοποικης τασης με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει μια ταλαντωση που ζοριζει τα IGBT και τραβουν πολυ ρευμα στο χρονο αυτο το ρελλε δεν εχει κλεισει και βραχυκυκλωση την αντισταση γιατι και αυτο περνει ταση απο το ιδιο κυκλωμα,και ολο αυτο το ρευμα περνα μεσα απο την αντισταση γιαυτο ειναι και 10W για να αντεχει οχι ομως για πολυ.
Με αυτον τον τροπο τροφοδοτειται και ο ανεμιστηρας οταν λοιπον ανεβει η θερμοκρασια και κοψει δεν λειτουργει.
Στην δικια μας η τροφοδοσια των κυκλωματων χαμηλης τασης γινεται με ξεχωστο τροφοδοτικο ετσι εχουμε σωστο παλμο απο την αρχη και ομαλη ενκινηση  με αρχικο ρευμα 60mA το οποιο ειναι και το ρευμα ηρεμιας (γιαυτο η τιμη της αντιστασης ειναι 47Ω/5W) και η τροφοδοσια του ανεμιστηρα γινεται απο αυτο το τροφοδοτικο οποτε αν η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση ζεσταθει και κοψει ο ανεμιστηρας δουλευει κανονικα για να ριξει την θερμοκρασια σε κανονικα επιπεδα.
Τωρα θα μου πεις γιατι οι κατασκευαστες το κανουν αυτο ειπαμε λογοι οικονομιας εχουνε και σερβις.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Hulk (05-02-12), 

ikaros1978 (05-02-12), 

moutoulos (06-02-12), 

p.gabr (05-02-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (05-02-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Εισαι φοβερος βρε φιλε

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!


Βαλε και κανενα βιβλιο για ηλεκτροσυγκλησεις

----------


## NOE

Καλησπέρα, Τι να σου πω? συγχαρητήρια? μετά από τόσες κατασκευές που έχεις παρουσιάσει νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν λόγια.

Λοιπόν στο ζουμί τώρα, ασχολούμαι και γω με παλμοτροφοδοτικά αλλά δεν είμαι σε τόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο. Παρακολουθώ αυτό το tread γιατί είναι τροφή για μάθηση. Στο σχέδιο που δημοσίευσες έχω ορισμένες απορίες όσον αφορά την λειτουργία, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη και την υπομονή να μου έδινες τα φώτα σου θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος απλά περίμενα να ολοκληρώσεις πρώτα την ανάλυση.

Μία πρώτη απορία που είχα και αφορά στον current sensor: Στα σχέδια και τον πίνακα φαίνεται ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει την ηλεκτροκόλυση περισσότερα αμπερ τότε αντικαθιστά τον πυρήνα EE55 με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο και φυσικά τα IGBT και τις διόδους. Το ερώτημα είναι ότι εφόσον η "ανάδραση" μέσω του current sensor παραμένει ίδια δεν θα έχει σαν συνέπεια ο ελεγκτής να περιορίζει το ρεύμα στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού στα 100Α ? επειδή υποθέτω ότι το δικτύομα αυτό είναι υπολογισμένο για ασφαλή λειτουργία με τον μετασχηματιστή ΕΕ55 που έχει ικανότητα να δώσει 100Α.

----------


## gas_liosia

Θάνο τα θερμά συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα! Πιστεύω όλοι χαιρόμαστε που αποφάσισες τελικά να μας αποκαλύψεις τα σχέδιά σου (έστω και για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους), αλλά από την άλλη λυπάμαι αν δεν κατάφερες τελικά να εκμεταλλευτείς οικονομικά την κατασκευή σου γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε οτι έχεις δουλέψει άπειρες ώρες για αυτό το επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά ακόμα πιο πολύ σε ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις χωρίς να είσαι υποχρεωμένος για να μας δώσεις λίγα από τα φώτα σου. Άτομα σαν εσένα ανεβάζουν πολύ το επίπεδο της σελίδας.
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι!

----------


## ikaros1978

> Καλησπέρα, Τι να σου πω? συγχαρητήρια? μετά από τόσες κατασκευές που έχεις παρουσιάσει νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν λόγια.
> 
> Λοιπόν στο ζουμί τώρα, ασχολούμαι και γω με παλμοτροφοδοτικά αλλά δεν είμαι σε τόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο. Παρακολουθώ αυτό το tread γιατί είναι τροφή για μάθηση. Στο σχέδιο που δημοσίευσες έχω ορισμένες απορίες όσον αφορά την λειτουργία, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη και την υπομονή να μου έδινες τα φώτα σου θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος απλά περίμενα να ολοκληρώσεις πρώτα την ανάλυση.
> 
> Μία πρώτη απορία που είχα και αφορά στον current sensor: Στα σχέδια και τον πίνακα φαίνεται ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει την ηλεκτροκόλυση περισσότερα αμπερ τότε αντικαθιστά τον πυρήνα EE55 με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο και φυσικά τα IGBT και τις διόδους. Το ερώτημα είναι ότι εφόσον η "ανάδραση" μέσω του current sensor παραμένει ίδια δεν θα έχει σαν συνέπεια ο ελεγκτής να περιορίζει το ρεύμα στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού στα 100Α ? επειδή υποθέτω ότι το δικτύομα αυτό είναι υπολογισμένο για ασφαλή λειτουργία με τον μετασχηματιστή ΕΕ55 που έχει ικανότητα να δώσει 100Α.




Συμπολεμιστη και συντοπιτη Δημητρη, υπολογιζεις το ρευμα που θα κοψει διαιροντας τον αριθμο των σπειρων του πηνιου-αισθητηρα δια την ωμικη αντισταση R23.  παραδειγμα με 80 σπειρες και ωμικη αντισταση 4ohm τοτε οριοθετειται στα 20 Α.Οποτε σ αυτην την περιπτωση που θα θελεις να κανεις με τον EE70 για περισσοτερο ρευμα θα πρεπει να μεγαλωσεις αυτον τον λογο N/R

----------


## NOE

Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση, έχω και για σένα μια ερώτηση. Αν κατάλαβα καλά ασχολείσαι με την κατασκευή, φερίτες που βρίσκεις? εγώ όσα χρόνια ασχολούμαι εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν βρήκα πουθενά και αναγκάζομαι να παραγγέλνω από ebay ότι βρω διαθέσιμο. Και για να έχω και ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, οι τιμές στην εγχώρια αγορά που κυμαίνονται?


EDIT: είχα βρει στον Μουτσιούλη φερίτες, πέρσι ή πρόπερσι αλλά είχε μόνο 2 τύπους και χωρίς να συνοδεύονται από τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## Thanos10

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ.
Δημητρη για καθε περιπωση μπορουμε να εχουμε διαφορετικο ρευμα δηλαδη ειναι αναλογο με τα IGBT που θα βαλουμε, για να μπορουμε να ειμαστε σε ασφαλη περιοχη λειτουργιας,στα 100Α κοβουμε στα 27Α σε 180Α π.χ μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε το ρευμα στα 80Α,υπαρχει ο τυπος που ανεβασα που ανεφερε και ο Βαγγελης.
Κωνσταντινε καθε χρονο γινεται μια εκθεση στο περιστερι φετος θα παω.
Το σχεδιο δεν ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που εχει antistick εχει αρκετα ιδια τα κυκλωματα ομως και ειναι σωστο και αυτο.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση, έχω και για σένα μια ερώτηση. Αν κατάλαβα καλά ασχολείσαι με την κατασκευή, φερίτες που βρίσκεις? εγώ όσα χρόνια ασχολούμαι εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν βρήκα πουθενά και αναγκάζομαι να παραγγέλνω από ebay ότι βρω διαθέσιμο. Και για να έχω και ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, οι τιμές στην εγχώρια αγορά που κυμαίνονται?
> 
> 
> EDIT: είχα βρει στον Μουτσιούλη φερίτες, πέρσι ή πρόπερσι αλλά είχε μόνο 2 τύπους και χωρίς να συνοδεύονται από τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.




χαλκοηλεκτρικη στην μοναστηριου Δημητρη.Καθως και γενικα υλικα μετασχηματιστων...πηνιοσυρμα, φυλλα ΕΙ κλπ καλουδια  :Wink:

----------


## NOE

Απο κει έπερνα πηνιόσυρμα παλιά αλλά ούτε πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να έχει και φερίτες, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ με σώζεις.

----------


## gas_liosia

Μπράβο Θάνο, εύχομαι να πιάσει τόπο! "Keep walking" που λένε!

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωνσταντινε,ανεβασα αυτο το σχεδιο και οτι βοηθεια θελουν ετσι γιατι αφησα πολλες αποριες για αυτο το θεμα.
Ετσι να τους αποζημιωσω για την υπομονη τους.

----------

βαγγέλης (05-02-12), 

gas_liosia (05-02-12), 

Hulk (05-02-12)

----------


## _pike

θανο μπορεις να μου πεις το κοστος υλικων της κατασκευης?Επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω εαν θα δημοσιευσεις και το pcb.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanos10

Να πουμε και για τον μετασχηματιστη TR2 που οδηγει τα IGBT,ειναι ΕΕ20mm φεριττης και εχει 36 σπειρες πρωτευον και 36 σπειρες δευτερευον με πηνιοσυρμα 0,30mm και κατασκευαζεται ως εξης.
Περνουμε ενα πηνιοσυρμα 0,30mm μηκους 2,40 μετρα και το διπλωνουμε να μας γινει 1,20 εχουμε λοιπον δυο ακρα ελευθερα και ενα ενωμενο τα ακρα τα ελευθερα το ενα το βαζουμε στην μια ακρη της καρκασας και το αλλο στην αλλη δειτε και την φωτο Νο1 τυλιγουμε τις πρωτες 18 σπειρες βαζουμε μονωση και τυλιγουμε τις υπολοιπες 18 και παλι μονωση συνολο σπειρων 36, το ενωμενο ακρο καταληγει στην μεση της καρκασας, η περιελιξη να γινει οσο ποιο σφικτα γινεται και ομιομορφα τα τυλιγματα,η ποιοτητα των παλμων εξαρταται απο την καλη κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη,αφου τελειωσουμε κολλαμε τον φεριττη,τα ακρα των περιελιξεων τα αφηνουμε λιγο μακρια για να κανουμε δοκιμες.
Το δευτερευον εχει 36 σπειρες και αυτο και γινεται με τον ιδιο τροπο.
Ξεκιναμε κολλοντας το πρωτευον  καθως και το δευτερευον εδω πρεπει να εχουμε παλμογραφο με δυο καναλια ( και με ενα καναλι κανει απλα για να δειτε ταυτοχρονα και τα δυο) που τα ενωνουμε στην εξοδο του δικτυωματος εκει που ενωνονται τα IGBT.
Δινοντας ταση αν ο μετασχηματστης ειναι σωστα ενωμενος θα δειτε τους παλμους τετραγωνο και στα δυο καναλια αν δεν ειναι θα δειτε στο ενα καναλι το τετραγωνο και στο αλλο τριγωνο αυτο λοιπον που μας βγαζει το τριγωνο αντιστρεφουμε την περιελιξη του μετασχηματιστη,μετα απο αυτο και τα δυο καναλια θα δειχνουν σωστο τετραγωνο.
Καθε περιελιξη εχει και ενα κυκλωμα οπως φαινεται και στο σχεδιο με τις 1Ν4148 και τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα.
*Προσοχη* η δοκιμη με τον παλμογραφο θα γινει μονο με το κυκλωμα του UC3845 και χωρις να ειναι ενωμενα τα IGBT και με ταση γιατι το μειον του παλμογραφου ειναι και η γειωση ετσι λοιπον θα γινει βραχυκυκλωμα που θα προκαλεσει το καψιμο των IGBT ισως και ζημια στον παλμογραφο.
Αφου τελειωσουμε με τις δοκιμες και ολα ειναι σωστα κοβουμε τα συρματα και τα κολλαμε στους ακροδεκτες της καρκασας.
Θα πρεπει να πουμε παλι με την σωστη κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη θα εχουμε καθαρο τετραγωνο με αποτελεσμα την καλη οδηγηση των IGBT αλλα και την λειτουργια και αποδοση της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης.
Περισσοτερα για τους φεριττες εδω http://www.cosmoferrites.com/
Αν δεν βρειτε τετοιον φεριττη μπορειτε να βαλετε αυτον στην φωτο Νο2 ειναι απο τροφοδοτικο PC ολοι εχουμε καποιο στην ακρη η διαδικασια περιελιξης ειναι ιδια.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (05-02-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Διάκενο εδώ αφήνουμε ή οχι?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν εχει διακενο,ενα μυστηριο πραγμα παντα ξεχνω να ανφερω το διακενο.

----------


## ikaros1978

να πω κατι για τα διακενα.Αφηνοντας διακενο 'ζοριζουμε' τον μετασχηματιστη (η το πηνιο αν μιλαμε για φιλτρο) και καποιες φορες αυτο το ζορι ειναι υποχρεωτικο.ΠΧ σε ενα φιλτρο οι στους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου των λαμπατων ενισχυτων (οχι σε ολους) αν και κει εχει να κανει με το περασμα η οχι της dc συνιστωσας.

Να απαντησω τωρα στον Παναγιωτη, οχι δεν αφηνουμε διακενο




με προλαβανεεεεεε!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## βαγγέλης

Θάνο έκανες μια άψογη κατασκευή τα συγχαρητήρια μου !!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη.

----------


## _pike

φιλε θανο για εναν περιεργο λογο δεν απαντησες στην ερωτηση που σου εκανα.Οποτε να ξανακανω την ερωτηση μου για μια ακομη φορα.....

"θανο μπορεις να μου πεις το κοστος υλικων της κατασκευης?Επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω εαν θα δημοσιευσεις και το pcb."

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη ειδα οτι δεν εισουν μεσα αυτος ειναι ο λογος δεν υπαρχει τιποτα περιεργο.
Το κοστος ειναι 100 με 110 ευρω,οσο για το PCB θα ανεβασω αφου τελειωσω με την παρουσιαση.

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Hulk (05-02-12), 

turist (05-02-12), 

_pike (05-02-12)

----------


## Hulk

Φιλε Θανο για τι εκθεση μιλας; ειναι και για το κοινο; μπορουμε κι εμεις να ερθουμε;

----------


## Thanos10

Σαββα ναι μπορει να παει ο καθενας γινετε καθε χρονο περσι δεν προλαβα γιατι δεν ειμουνα ετοιμος μην παω με μισα πραγματα,φετος θα παω.

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (09-02-12)

----------


## Hulk

Θελω παρα πολυ να ερθω Θανο, και πιστευω θα θελουν και παρα πολλοι απο το φορουμ να ερθουν να σε γνωρισουμε απο κοντα!
Οταν θα ειναι σιγουρη η ημερομηνια της εκθεσης θα σε παρακαλουσα αν μπορεις να το ανακοινωσεις να το ξερω να ερθω.

----------


## ikaros1978

τυχεροι Αθηναιοι! και εκθεσεις και καλο σουβλακι!!!!!!!   εεεε...καλαμακι ηθελα να πω!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Hulk

Για της εκθεσεις Βαγγελη εχεις δικιο, αλλα για το σουβλακι εχετε κι'εσεις κατι καλα μαγαζια εκει πανω!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btark5_tnnY :Tongue2:

----------


## Ahilleas Voutsinos

Καλησπέρα, ονόμαζομαι Αχιλλέας, νέος στο Forum (ερασιτέχνης) και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι διατομή καλωδίων θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ανάμεσα στην πλακέτα της κόλλησης και τον διακόπτη on/off (κούνιας με φως), μια και αυτές τις μέρες παιδεύομαι με την επισκευή μιας ηλεκτρονικής στα 180 Α. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και να πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια στον Thanos10 για τις πραγματικά εντυπωσιακές εφαρμογές.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Σαββα ναι μπορει να παει ο καθενας γινετε καθε χρονο περσι δεν προλαβα γιατι δεν ειμουνα ετοιμος μην παω με μισα πραγματα,φετος θα παω.



Αν είναι να γίνει ρίξε μια ενημέρωση!  :Smile: 
Έχω και μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το σχέδιο της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης.  
1. Το σχέδιο για πόσα αμπέρ είναι (για 180Α θέλουμε 2*680mf/450?)
2. Γίνεται να τοποθετηθεί τσιμπίδα τικ?
3. Κύκλο λειτουργίας? (εξαρτάται από τις ψύκτρες και τον ανεμιστήρα?)
4. Το φίλτρο στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού γίνεται να φτιαχτεί με πηνίο (δαχτυλίδι φερίτη ) και πυκνωτές στη πλακέτα?
5. Διόδους πού μπορούμε να βρούμε?

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον Παναγιωτη για 180Α θα βαλεις 3Χ470μF/400v η 2Χ680μF/400v.
Το φιλτρο μπορεις να το βαλεις αλλα δεν αλλαζει κατι τα κυκλωματα που θελουν ποιο καθαρη ταση εχουν αλλα τροφοδοτικο με φιλτρο(δες σχεδιο).
Ο κυκλος εργασιας βγαινει απο τον χρονο και το ρευμα που θα καψει το ηλεκτροδιο.
Διοδους απο www.markidis.gr ειναι IXYS.

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (09-02-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σε πλήρη ισχύ (180Α) μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε το κύκλο λειτουργίας αν βάλουμε ισχυρότερο ανεμιστήρα ή μεγαλύτερες ψύκτρες? 
Τσιμπίδα για τικ μπορούμε να βάλουμε με αντιστροφή της πολικότητας?  (+ στο σώμα και - στη τσιμπίδα)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καρκάσα για τον μετασχηματιστή ΕΕ70 πού θα βρούμε?

----------


## Thanos10

Ο Σιναδινος που ειχα ρωτησει δεν ειχε ετσι την φιαχνεις μονος σου η αν βρεις απο εξω.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Ο Σιναδινος που ειχα ρωτησει δεν ειχε ετσι την φιαχνεις μονος σου η αν βρεις απο εξω.



Τον είχα ρωτήσει κι εγώ αλλά δεν είχε!  ...και δεν ξέρει αν θα ξαναφέρει!

----------


## henryS

Θάνο τα συγχαρητήρια μου και από εμένα!! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω στο κύκλωμα του inrush protection, η αντίσταση R1, βραχυκυκλώνει μέσω του ρελέ, μετά από
λίγο χρόνο. Το βοηθητικό τροφοδοτικό (aux. bias), δίνει πιο γρήγορα τα +12 βόλτ, τα οποία πάνε και στο PWM. Αυτό με τη σειρά του θα ξεκινήσει 
να οδηγεί το κύκλωμα ισχύος (two transistor forward) άμεσα! Συζήτηση κάνουμε! Υπάρχει λόγος να μπεί ένα κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης (τρανζίστορ που γειώνει
το ποδαράκι 1 του PWM), μέχρι να κλείσει το ρελέ;

----------


## Thanos10

Το τρανζιστορ στο πιν ενα ειναι για τον θερμοστατη,το τροφοδοτικο δινει ταση αμεσως ετσι ο παλμος ειναι  ετοιμος  για να δουλεψουν σωστα τα IGBT αφου κλεισει το ρελε και φορτιστει ο πυκνωτης.
Το θεμα ειναι να εχεις καλο παλμο απο την αρχη για να μην ζοριζεις τα IGBT και αυτο γινεται μονο με ξεχωριστο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## dim tzanis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας

Είπα κάποτε πως δεν θα ξαναγράψω σε φόρουμ αλλά άλλαξα γνώμη όταν προ 
ολίγων ημερών μετά από ένα χρόνο, μπήκα στο Hlektronika.gr και ανακάλυψα 
πως η τότε διαφωνία μου με την μη προβολή στο φόρουμ του θεωρητικού 
σχεδίου της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης τελικά με δικαίωσε. 
Τελικά το θεωρητικό αναρτήθηκε στο φόρουμ. 
Δεν κρατώ κακία σε κανέναν για την επίθεση που δέχτηκα τότε.
Μου αρκεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
Το θεωρητικό σχέδιο είναι σωστό, χαρακτηρίζετε δε από απλότητα και σε 
απόλυτα επίπεδο ερασιτέχνη με πολλές γνώσεις. 
Παρατήρησα όμως κάποια σημεία που θέλουν βελτίωση.

α) Οι επαφές του Relay για το soft start πλήρωσης των ηλεκτρολυτικών του
τροφοδοτικού δικτύου ευρίσκονται από το μέρος του συνεχούς ρεύματος.
Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό διότι οι επαφές κάνουν σπινθήρα και σιγά-σιγά 
καταστρέφονται. Αυτές πρέπει να ευρίσκονται από την πλευρά του εναλλασσόμενου.

β) Η σχεδίαση του κυκλώματος του Relay έχει το εξής ελάττωμα.
Σε ένα τσαφ-τσουφ της ΔΕΗ την στιγμή που κολλάμε ο Relay δεν θα πέσει και 
αμέσως η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση θα μας κάψει την ασφάλεια.

γ) Η συχνότητα εργασίας παράγετε με τα εξαρτήματα στο pin 4 του UC3845 
10Κ και 2,2nF Φθάνει τα 80KHz. Η συχνότητα αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη για τα 
χρησιμοποιούμενα IGBT, διότι παρόλο που είναι από τα ποιο γρήγορα
(cut/off 150ns) δεν πρέπει να τα δουλεύουμε πάνω από τα 40KHz. 
Αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε Mosfet τότε δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Διότι αυτά 
κατεβαίνουν στα (cut/off 25ns). Η έκφραση δε αυτή του φαινομένου είναι η 
επιπλέον θερμοκρασία που αποβάλετε από το εξάρτημα.
Τώρα αν ο σχεδιαστής τοποθετήσει IGBT ή Mosfet εξαρτάτε από πάρα 
πολλούς παράγοντες που δεν είναι ώρα να τους πούμε. Έχουν και τα δυο
προτερήματα και ελαττώματα.

δ) Το κύκλωμα οδήγησης των IGBT είναι από τα απλούστερα και σωστά είναι,
αλλά μια δίοδο schottky π.χ. SB100 παράλληλα στην αντίσταση 4R7 με την 
άνοδο στο Gate των IGBT θα βοηθήσει την αποφόρτιση των χωρητικών 
φορτίων που έχουν τα Gate με αποτέλεσμα να τα κάνουμε πιο γρήγορα.
Άλλα κυκλώματα ταξιδεύουν το Gate σε αρνητικές συνιστώσες, είναι βέβαια 
καλλίτερα αλλά αρκετά συνθετότερα.

ε) Λείπει από το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου ένα snubber το οποίο 
καταστέλλει τις αιχμές που αναπτύσσονται κατά την μεταγωγή των IGBT
από την αγωγιμότητα στην απομόνωση. 
Το snubber από ένα πυκνωτή και μια αντίσταση με δίοδο παράλληλα είναι 
πολύ σημαντικό εξάρτημα διότι σε υπερφορτώσεις αναπτύσσονται 
πολύ μεγάλες τάσεις αιχμών.
Τα IGBT που χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ HGTG30N60A4 αντέχουν 600 βολτ
αν ήταν των 1500 βολτ θα μπορούσαμε να παραλείψουμε το snubber. 
Το Collector to Emitter Saturation Voltage είναι 1,8 βολτ πολύ καλή
τιμή για IGBT και τα αμπέρ του υπεραρκετά.

ζ) Το TNY268 της TinySwitch-II, εμείς εδώ στην επιχείρηση μας το έχουμε 
αποκηρύξει διότι προσπαθούν τα ηλεκτρονικά του να εργαστούν μονίμως με 
τα 300 βολτ και έχει παρατράγουδα. Εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε το πολύ καλλίτερο 
TOP224, θέλει όμως ένα μικρό τυλιγματάκι ακόμη και σας πληροφορώ ότι 
είναι αλεξίσφαιρο. Επίσης έχει τοποθετηθεί μονομερώς, βέβαια και για τον 
λόγο που προείπα ένα noise rejection coil μόνο στο κύκλωμα του TNY268.
Ένα ισχυρότερο χρειάζεται και το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό. 

Τελειώνοντας είμαι υποχρεωμένος να δώσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στον 
κατασκευαστή της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης Κ. Θάνο όχι για το θεωρητικό σχέδιο 
γιατί είναι τετριμμένο, αλλά για την απίθανη συναρμολόγηση και τακτοποίηση 
των διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων με το αληθινά ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. 

                                                    Δημήτρης  Τζανής

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον αγαπητε εγραψες πολλα θα σου απαντησω εναν ενα βεβαια ας  παρουμε τα IGBT αυτο που βαζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αυτην την δουλεια ισως δεν ειδες την συχνοτητα που εργαζετε και το ρευμα που μπορεις να παρεις, τωρα η συχνοτητα εργασιας του UC3845 ειναι 42ΚΗΖ  και οχι 80ΚΗΖ ειναι μετρημενη και αν θες ανεβαζω σχετικη φωτο απο τον παλμογραφο.
Οσο για την σειρα TYN δουλευει χωρις προβλημα την σειρα που αναφερεις την εχω δοκιμασει ειναι και αυτη καλη εχω φιαξει αρκετα τροφοδοτικα για διαφορες δουλειες με αυτο.
Αυτα για τωρα θα εχουμε και συνεχεια μιας που ανοιξες το θεμα βεβαια χωρις να προσβαλει ο ενας τον αλλον.
Ευχαριστω για τα συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## ikaros1978

43khz μετρησα τελευταια φορα πριν την κλεισω την δικια μου.Και μετα απο 2-3 ωρες συνεχομενης λειτουργιας δεν εβγαλει ΚΙΧ.Τους σπινθηρισμους στο ρελε τους μειωσα σημαντικα με πυκνωτακια στα σημεια εκεινα.Ειναι λειτουργικοτατη και χωρις να κανω τον δικηγορου του Θανου (δεν τον χρειαζεται εξαλλου μιλανε τα εργα του) αν καποιος την κανει προσεκτικα και νοικοκυρεμενα δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Thanos10

Και κατι αλλο που γραφεις στην αρχη λες δεχτηκες επιθεση αν θυμασε ποιος εκανε επιθεση πρωτα και με τι χαρακτηρισμους πιστευω να μην φτασουμε παλι στα ιδια 
δεν εχω καμια ορεξη αν θες να μηλησουμε πανω σε τεχνικα θεματα πολυ ευχαριστως.
Θελω να σε πληροφορησω οτι η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση δουλευει πολυ καλα χωρις προβληματα, αν και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν θα σε ενδιαφερει αλλα το λεω μια που κανουμε κουβεντα.

----------


## dim tzanis

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Δεν έγραψα ότι έχει προβλήματα το εργαλείο.
Για βελτιώσεις μίλησα, όσο για την συχνότητα 
την διάβασα στα Data του ολοκληρωμένου. 

Δημήτρης Τζανής

----------


## FILMAN

> Παρατήρησα όμως κάποια σημεία που θέλουν βελτίωση.
> 
>  α) Οι επαφές του Relay για το soft start πλήρωσης των ηλεκτρολυτικών του
>  τροφοδοτικού δικτύου ευρίσκονται από το μέρος του συνεχούς ρεύματος.
>  Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό διότι οι επαφές κάνουν σπινθήρα και σιγά-σιγά 
>  καταστρέφονται. Αυτές πρέπει να ευρίσκονται από την πλευρά του εναλλασσόμενου.



Το πρόβλημα με τη χρήση διακοπτών (ή επαφών ρελέ) στο συνεχές ρεύμα  είναι κατά το άνοιγμα, όπου το τόξο που δημιουργείται είναι ισχυρότερο  από ότι στο εναλλασσόμενο. Στο εναλλασσόμενο, σε μια δεδομένη απόσταση  των επαφών, το τόξο σβήνει κατά το zero crossing και μετά δεν ξανανάβει.  Στο συνεχές όμως λόγω του ότι η τάση δεν μηδενίζεται ποτέ το τόξο  εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ώσπου η απόσταση των επαφών να γίνει πολύ μεγάλη.  Να γιατί βλέπετε πάνω σε διακόπτες επιγραφές του τύπου 3Α 30VDC, και  ταυτόχρονα, 3A 125VAC.

Όμως εδώ όταν ανοίγουν οι επαφές του ρελέ  έχει ήδη προηγηθεί διακοπή της τροφοδότησης από τον κεντρικό διακόπτη.  Οπότε δεν βλέπω πραγματικά να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μιας και το ρελέ δεν αποκόπτει υπό φορτίο.

Εγώ  πάντως μάλλον θα το έβαζα από τη μεριά του εναλλασσομένου, αλλά για  εντελώς διαφορετικό λόγο: Αν βραχυκυκλώσει η γέφυρα ανορθώσεως, μόλις  επιχειρήσει κανείς να ανάψει το μηχάνημα θα γίνει ένα ισχυρό  βραχυκύκλωμα. Όμως με το ρελέ παράκαμψης (συνεπώς και την αντίσταση  περιορισμού) πριν τη γέφυρα, θα υπάρξει περιορισμός του ρεύματος βραχυκυκλώσεως.




> γ) Η συχνότητα εργασίας παράγετε με τα εξαρτήματα στο pin 4 του UC3845 
>   10Κ και 2,2nF Φθάνει τα 80KHz. Η συχνότητα αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη για τα 
>   χρησιμοποιούμενα IGBT, διότι παρόλο που είναι από τα ποιο γρήγορα
>   (cut/off 150ns) δεν πρέπει να τα δουλεύουμε πάνω από τα 40KHz.



Η συχνότητα όπως υπολογίζεται από το datasheet είναι f = 1.8  / (R * C). Με R=10kΩ και C=2.2nF προκύπτει συχνότητα 81kHz που είναι η  συχνότητα *του ταλαντωτή* του ολοκληρωμένου. Η συχνότητα εξόδου για τα UC3842 / 3843 θα ήταν ακριβώς αυτή, όμως για τα UC3844 / 3845 *θα είναι η μισή*  λόγω του εσωτερικού toggle flip flop που διαιρεί τη συχνότητα του  ταλαντωτή διά 2, και το οποίο απουσιάζει στα UC3842 / 3843. Εφόσον  λοιπόν ο Θάνος χρησιμοποιεί το UC3845 η συχνότητα λειτουργίας των IGBT  θα είναι 40.5kHz.

Τελειώνοντας, να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ το Θάνο για  την κατασκευή του, και να πω πως περιμένω ότι στο μέλλον θα παρουσιάσει  κι άλλη ηλεκτροκόλληση, βελτιωμένη, και γιατί όχι, μεγαλύτερης ισχύος!

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (01-05-12)

----------


## dim tzanis

Αγαπητέ Filman
Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο για την παραγόμενη
συχνότητα. Αυτό μου διέφυγε.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπόδειξη.

----------


## spirakos

Θανο ερωτηση: Η οδηγηση των IGBT εχει απαιτησεις? Δηλαδη αν αντι για ενα 100Α μπουν παραλληλα 5χ 20Α ή το αντιστροφο υπαρχει περιπτωση αδυναμιας οδηγησης?

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα igbt έχουν τεράστια αντίσταση μεταξύ πύλης-εκπομπού (ελάχιστα μικρό ρεύμα οδήγησης), το θέμα όμως είναι πως η πύλη έχει ιδιότητες πυκνωτή και έτσι με μια μεγάλη συχνότητα οδήγησης θα μειωθεί πολύ η αντίστασή της (θα έχει απαιτήσεις ρε ρεύμα η οδήγηση δηλ. λόγο Xc και γείωσης της τάσης για εκφόρτωση της πύλης).

Επίσης αν μπουν παράλληλα για να δουλέψουν σωστά πρέπει να είναι ματσαρισμένα ή το κάθε igbt να έχει την δική του οδήγηση.

----------


## spirakos

Ας παρουμε για παραδειγμα του Θανου, ενα φετ ανα μπρατσο. Στη δεδομενη συχνοτητα ποσο ρευμα απορροφα η πυλη καθε φετ? Ποσο ρευμα μπορει να δωσει ο ταλαντωτης?
Αν τραβηξει πολυ ρευμα θα εχουμε πτωση τασης του παλμου? Αν ναι, γινεται να αυξησεις αυτη τη ταση για να ερθει στα ισα του?
Οταν λες το καθε ενα να εχει δικη του οδηγηση??? Υπαρχει απλος τροπος με ενα πολυμετρο να ματσαρεις?
Αυτα τα λιγα για αρχη

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε αυτά καλύτερα να σου απαντήσει ο Θάνος που τα έχει υπολογίσει.

Τώρα σχετικά με το ματσάρισμα με ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι και ένα σακί igbt πρέπει να κάνεις δουλεία.

----------


## Thanos10

Ας απαντησω για το ρελε ( απαντησε πολυ σωστα ο Φιλιππος) δεν υπαρχει θεμα σπινθηρα διοτι δεν υπαρχει φορτιο κατα την εναρξη λειτουργιας της ηλεκτροσυγκολλησης και αυτο οφειλεται σε μεγαλο βαθμο στην ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια των κυκλωματων παραγωγης παλμων (UC3845) εχω γραψει σε καποιο ποστ τι ακριβως γινετε.
Και εκτος απο αυτα ο πυκνωτης εχει φορτηστει ικανοποιητηκα απο την αντισταση, τωρα αν καποιος θεωρει ποιο σωστο να βαλει το ρελε στο εναλλασομενο δεν εχω προβλημα ο καθενας μπορει να κανει αλλαγες.
Το UC3845 για την συχνοτητα (και σε αυτο απαντησε ο Φιλιππος).
Τα IGBT αυτα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα για αυτην την δουλεια μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες κατελειξα (ξερετε ποσα εχω καψει διαφορα) HGTG30N60A4 μπορειτε να δειτε datasheet τους 100ΚΗΖ στα 390ν 30Α ειναι ιδανικο,οσο για την ταση κανεις κατασκευαστης δεν εχει IGBT 1000v εκτος ελαχιστων, εγω στην μικρη ηλεκτροσυγκολληση βαζω το HGTG20N60A4 που στους 100ΚΗΖ δινουν 20Α.
Εγραψε οτι το σχεδιο είναι τετριμμένο σε πληροφορω οτι δεν ειναι καθολου τετριμμενο υπαρχουν διαφορα που μοιαζουν αλλα δεν ειναι ιδια επειτα απο την στιγμη που χρησιμοποιεις το UC3845 οπως και αλλοι θα μοιαζουν θελοντας και μη δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις τον σχεδιασμο αυτο ειναι στανταρ οπως οταν φιαχνεις εναν ενισχυτη με καποιο ολοκληρωμενο δεν αλλαζεις την διαταξη, αυτο δεν συμαινει οτι ο ενας αντιγραφει τον αλλον.
Τελος παντος αυτο που εγω εφιαξα και ανεβασα ειναι σωστο και λειτουργικο βεβαια ειναι μια παραλλαγη αυτου που τελικα κανω αν παρατηρησες δεν εχει το antistick.
Και θα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι απο την θεωρια στην πραξη ειναι κατι που απεχει πολυ.

----------


## FILMAN

Και να πούμε και λίγα λόγια για την οδήγηση περισσότερων IGBT. Μπορούν να παραλληλιστούν ως εξής: όλοι οι συλλέκτες ενώνονται μαζί, όλοι οι εκπομποί μαζί, και οι πύλες πηγαίνουν στην οδήγηση μέσω μιας (ξεχωριστής) αντίστασης η καθεμιά. Το ταίριασμα δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία διότι εδώ τα στοιχεία αυτά λειτουργούν ως διακόπτες ON / OFF και όχι στην ενεργό περιοχή όπως συμβαίνει στα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά ή τους τελικούς ενισχυτές. Εκεί είναι απαραίτητο να μπουν αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τους εκπομπούς για να ισομοιράζεται το ρεύμα. Ο παραλληλισμός πολλών MOSFET ή IGBT θέτει το πρόβλημα της οδήγησης ουσιαστικά ενός πυκνωτή με ορθογώνιους παλμούς (όπως είπε πολύ σωστά ο Σπύρος). Συνεπώς το οδηγό εξάρτημα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να παρέχει και να απορροφάει ισχυρά ρεύματα κατά τις μεταβάσεις. Η ικανότητα παροχής των ρευμάτων αυτών θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί αν πρόκειται να παραλληλίσουμε πολλά τέτοια στοιχεία. Αλλιώς, η κυματομορφή οδήγησης των πυλών δεν θα έχει ικανοποιητικώς κάθετα μέτωπα. αυτό θα έχει ως συνέπεια τα ημιαγωγά στοιχεία εκεί να λειτουργούν εντός της ενεργού περιοχής τους με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνονται, πράγμα ανεπιθύμητο. Κάτι που βελτιώνει την κατάσταση στις περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι η οδήγηση με σχετικά μεγάλη θετική και αρνητική τάση (π.χ. +/- 15V). Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ο χρόνος που η τάση του παλμού βρίσκεται μεταξύ 2 ... 4V (αυτά είναι γενικά τα όρια της VGΕ για να είμαστε στην ενεργό περιοχή) να είναι πολύ μικρότερος από ότι αν είχαμε *την ίδια ακριβώς κυματομορφή* αλλά με στάθμες π.χ. 0 / 6V.

----------


## dim tzanis



----------


## dim tzanis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Επειδή πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε και από κάποιους άλλους που σίγουρα 
ξέρουν περισσότερα από εμάς, σας παραθέτω μια μικρή φθηνή 
ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση της  Lincoln.

Το φόρουμ δεν με άφησε να ανεβάσω το PDF του manual διότι είναι πολλά
MB και αναγκαστικά έβγαλα κάποιες photo.

----------


## ikaros1978

Eυχαριστουμε για τα σχεδια και θα συμφωνησω ομως οτι καθε τι βλεπουμε και μαθαινουμε μας κανει καλυτερο και καλο θα ειναι να το κυνηγαμε.Ομως ο Κ.Θανος (δεν κανω τον δικηγορο του) 
-ξενυχτησε
-πειραματιστηκε
-ξοδεψε αρκετα χρηματα που με αυτα θα επαιρνε 10 τετοιες ετοιμες
-εσπασε το κεφαλι του
-εριξε 5-6 φορες την ασφαλεια του εργαστηριου του απο βραχυκυκλωμα 
και οοοοοοοολο αυτο ειναι που εμεις επιβραβεβουμε , θαυμαζουμε και καμαρωνουμε που ειναι στην παρεα μας.Εγω προσωπικα και δεν ξερω αν συμφωνουν κι αλλοι φιλοι ειμαι υπερ του κομπιασματος και ας υπαρχουν ετοιμες λυσεις απ εξω.Αυτο το ψαξιμο ομως και η σπαζοκεφαλια για μενα προσωπικα ειναι σχολειο-μαθημα-εκπαιδευση-αποκτιση εμπειριας-γνωση και αν ολα πανε καλα...υπερηφανια και καμαρι για το εργο το τελικο.

----------

a.papadatos (30-04-12), 

gas_liosia (30-04-12), 

herctrap (01-05-12), 

Hulk (20-06-12), 

kentar (30-04-12), 

makocer (07-10-12), 

Neuraxia (30-04-12), 

NickVanEsther (01-05-12), 

Σιβηρος (20-06-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (01-05-12)

----------


## dim tzanis

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και σε αυτά που λες, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.

----------


## spirakos

> Και να πούμε και λίγα λόγια για την οδήγηση περισσότερων IGBT. Μπορούν να παραλληλιστούν ως εξής: όλοι οι συλλέκτες ενώνονται μαζί, όλοι οι εκπομποί μαζί, και οι πύλες πηγαίνουν στην οδήγηση μέσω μιας (ξεχωριστής) αντίστασης η καθεμιά. Το ταίριασμα δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία διότι εδώ τα στοιχεία αυτά λειτουργούν ως διακόπτες ON / OFF και όχι στην ενεργό περιοχή όπως συμβαίνει στα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά ή τους τελικούς ενισχυτές. Εκεί είναι απαραίτητο να μπουν αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τους εκπομπούς για να ισομοιράζεται το ρεύμα. Ο παραλληλισμός πολλών MOSFET ή IGBT θέτει το πρόβλημα της οδήγησης ουσιαστικά ενός πυκνωτή με ορθογώνιους παλμούς (όπως είπε πολύ σωστά ο Σπύρος). Συνεπώς το οδηγό εξάρτημα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να παρέχει και να απορροφάει ισχυρά ρεύματα κατά τις μεταβάσεις. Η ικανότητα παροχής των ρευμάτων αυτών θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί αν πρόκειται να παραλληλίσουμε πολλά τέτοια στοιχεία. Αλλιώς, η κυματομορφή οδήγησης των πυλών δεν θα έχει ικανοποιητικώς κάθετα μέτωπα. αυτό θα έχει ως συνέπεια τα ημιαγωγά στοιχεία εκεί να λειτουργούν εντός της ενεργού περιοχής τους με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνονται, πράγμα ανεπιθύμητο. Κάτι που βελτιώνει την κατάσταση στις περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι η οδήγηση με σχετικά μεγάλη θετική και αρνητική τάση (π.χ. +/- 15V). Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ο χρόνος που η τάση του παλμού βρίσκεται μεταξύ 2 ... 4V (αυτά είναι γενικά τα όρια της VGΕ για να είμαστε στην ενεργό περιοχή) να είναι πολύ μικρότερος από ότι αν είχαμε *την ίδια ακριβώς κυματομορφή* αλλά με στάθμες π.χ. 0 / 6V.



Δηλαδη το "μυστικο" ειναι η οδηγηση να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη σε πλατος ωστε χαλοντας/καμπυλωνοντας ο παλμος, το κομματι του παλμου που θα "δει" η πυλη να ειναι οσο πιο διακοπτικο/τετραγωνο γινεται
Καταλαβα αωστα?

----------


## ta03

Συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη. Ειναι ισως η καλυτερη που εχω δει τελευταια! Φτιαξε και μια TIG τωρα!

----------

Thanos10 (01-05-12)

----------


## NickVanEsther

Μιας και οι κοκορομαχίες διαγράφηκαν, ας επαναλάβω: συγχαρητήρια, κατά τη γνώμη μου αξιοθαύμαστο αποτέλεσμα Θάνο! =)

----------


## Thanos10

Καλως καθαρισε η περιοχη.

----------


## ikaros1978

Τα συμπερασματα εχουν βγει πολυ πριν ανεβασεις το datasheet Θανο....να σαι σιγουρος!  :Thumbup:

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν θελω να το συνεχισω δεν εχω καμια ορεξη φιλε Βαγγελη ασε θα κανουμε καμια κατασκευη,ειμαι περιεργος οταν ανεβασω την ηλεκτροσυγκολληση χειρος.

----------


## ikaros1978

εγω και σιγουρα πολλοι αλλοι την περιμενουμε πως και πως! Οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες...ας κοιταξουμε το παθος μας..τις κατασκευες! ολα τα αλλα ερχονται δευτερα!

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν μου ειπες το εφιαξες το τεστερ για τα τρανζιστορ?

----------


## ikaros1978

την ημερα που το παρουσιασες παρηγγειλα τα pic γιατι δεν ειχα απ αυτα.οποτε με το που θα ερθουν πιστευω θεμα ωρων ειναι.Μεχρι τοτε θα κανω πλακετιτσα και την αναλογη προεργασια σε ενα κουτακι.(τρυπες τροφοδοσια κτλ)

----------


## Thanos10

Και κατι που ξεχασα θελω να ευχαριστησω ολους τους φιλους για τα καλα τους λογια αλλα και για την υποστηριξη τους για την αδικη επιθεση.

----------

NickVanEsther (03-05-12)

----------


## stelikas

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΘΑΝΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΝΙ ΤΟΝ 80 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ

----------


## sakis apos

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους και βεβαίως συγχαρητήρια στο Θάνο για την πολύ ωραία κατασκευή του ή μάλλον τις πολλές και πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές του . Το ερώτημα μου τώρα γιατί δεν ανοίγει κανένα από τα συνημμένα 
που έχει ανεβάσει ο Θάνος ;

  Εκτός των αναρτήσεων μόνο τις φωτογραφίες μπορώ και βλέπω , ελπίζω να μην μηνώ με την όρεξη.

----------


## leosedf

Σάκη κάνε λίγο υπομονή υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα, θα διορθωθεί σύντομα ελπίζω.

----------


## sakis apos

Ελπίζω και εγώ,Ευχαριστώ

----------


## modguru

αν και καπως αργοπορημενα κυριε θανο αφησες ιστορια . τα συχαρητηρια μου κι απο μενα . χρειαζομαι μια ηλεκτροκοληση και υστερα απο αυτα που διαβασα σημερα σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω να τιμησω την δουλεια σου .. 
να εισαι παντα καλα και να μας ανοιγεις τα ματια οποτε σε παιρνει ... ευχαριστω πολυ . 
Γιωργος .

----------


## =PM=

Παραθέτω μερικές μετρήσεις που έκανα με τον παλμογράφο στο κύκλωμα του οδηγού των IGBT. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν μόνο με το κύκλωμα του ( UC3845). Αρχικά, είναι η έξοδος του 3845 στον TR2. Έπειτα ( εδώ αρχίζουν και τα περίεργα), είναι οι μετρήσεις στο σημείο σύνδεσης των IGBT ( με κίτρινο το «πάνω» όπως φαίνεται στο σχηματικό), και τελευταία είναι στα σημεία ( 5, 7 του σχηματικού) του TR2. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία οι κυματομορφές είναι οι αναμενόμενες ;  Ευχαριστώ, για όποια διευκρίνιση.

----------


## p.gabr

Παναγιωτη συγνωμη δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ,θελω μονον να πω...

Οταν βλεπω αυτο το θεμα.....μονο λυπη μου φερνει
Τιποτα αλλο , καμμια συναιχεια

Ευχαριστουμε θανο, νασαι καλα

----------


## ikaros1978

θα σε στεναχωρησω λιγο αλλα αν φερω στο μυαλο την δικη μου αποπειρα (περασε καιρος) ,δεν ειχα τις ιδιες κυματομορφες.Κατι δεν παει καλα φιλε Παναγιωτη.Να εχεις σαν σκοπο να παρεις οσο γινεται πιο απαραμορφωτα τετραγωνα.Επισης η συχνοτητα μου ηταν 42 με 43 Khz.Αν και αυτο δεν ειναι κρισιμο.

Και οταν θα μετρας με παλμογραφο να εχεις κατι για φορτιο.Οχι στον αερα.Ειδικα στην εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη splitter.Και κατι πολυ σημαντικο:Βαλε στα δυο σημεια του probe του παλμογραφου (ακιδα μετρησης και γειωση) απο εναν πυκνωτη 100-220n οτι εχεις προχειρο.Ειδικα αν αποπειραθεις να μετρησεις με τα +310 πανω στο κυκλωμα.Αλλιως αντιο IGBT και ισως αντιο και probe παλμογραφου.

ΥΓ  μερικες φωτογραφιες ισως βοηθουσαν

----------


## =PM=

Οκ, θα χρησιμοποιήσω φορτίο στην έξοδο για τις επόμενες μετρήσεις, αν και φαίνεται από το σήμα οδήγησης του  ΤR2, ότι υπάρχει κάτι σαν καθυστέρηση εκφόρτισης πυκνωτή (η καμπύλη στην πτώση ή όχι ; ). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το ΙC, μιας και το έβγαλα από ένα παλιό UPS ( που δούλευε) ;  Φωτογραφίες από τι θέλεις να ανεβάσω ;

----------


## ikaros1978

βασικα εκανες τον μετασχηματιστη οπως λεει το σχεδιο? (σπειρες,παχος συρματος κτλ κτλ).εχεις την αναδραση συνδεδεμενη οπως το κυκλωμα?Ανταποκρινεται το ποτενσιομετρο (Pin 1-2)?
Φωτο απο την πλακετα,μηπως κατι δουμε εμεις που σου διεφυγες εσενα.
Καλο κανει και ενα φυλλο χαλκου γυρω απο το τυλιγμα και ολο αυτο γειωμενο (θωρακιση).

----------


## =PM=

Τώρα που το λες, το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν προκαλούσε καμία αλλαγή στην έξοδο αλλά υπέθεσα ότι οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχει ανάδραση καθώς δεν έχω συνδέσει τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου ( και τα +300V). O μετασχηματιστής κατασκευάστηκε κατά γράμμα.  ( Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι η ανάποδη πόλωση του μετασχηματιστή, που έλεγε ο Θάνος ;  ). Φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας καθώς και σχηματικό στο Eagle ανεβάζω τώρα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Πρεπει η αναδραση να βλεπει καποιο δυναμικο , εστω και 0. Οχι στον αερα.Πρωτα θα βεβαιωθεις οτι θα παρεις σωστα τετραγωνα και μετα θα πας στο σταδιο που θα βαλεις τα 300v.Πρεπει οταν θα βαλεις τα 300 να ειναι ολα τελεια γιατι ειναι ακριβα τα ατιμα τα IGBT.  :frown:  και καιγονται τα ατιμα...για πλακα!!! 

με λιγο ψαξιμο θα το βρεις, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.Κατι χαζο θα ειναι,ως συνηθως.Για να δουμε........

----------


## =PM=



----------


## =PM=

Εννοείτε ότι δεν βάζω τα IGBT ακόμα ! Το εγχείρημα το είχα ξαναπροσπαθήσει πιο πρόχειρα ( breadboard) και χωρίς παλμογράφο και κατέληξα να αερίζω το δωμάτιο όταν 2200mF @ 330v βραχυκύκλωσαν στα IGBT  :Hammer:  :Hammer: . Παρεμπίπτοντος δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβά  :Cool:  ( 3,79 $ τα 2 στο e-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-Transis...item3cc9558159 )

----------


## ikaros1978

οποιος δεν κανει μπαμ και δεν γεμισει καπνο το δωματιο ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ!!  :Lol: 
Εχεις και συ την ιδια απορια οταν σκαει ενας πυκνωτης? ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΣΟΣ ΚΑΠΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΚΙ....ΠΩΣ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ??????χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα



ριξε μια ματια και στο παρακατω site.....εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ.ελπιζω και σενα....

http://www.danyk.wz.cz/svar_en.html

----------


## =PM=

Ο καπνός ήταν απο τα IGBT  :Laugh:  ο 2200ρις πυκνωτής ήταν για εξομάληνση στα 300V. Ενδιαφέρον το site, πάντως στον παλμογράφο του το PWM είναι τελίως διαφορετικό ακόμα και από την έξοδο του 3845.... μυρίζομαι χτυπημένο IC…. Και κάτι άλλο, ως τάση εισόδου του είχα 13 v ( βλέπω ότι στο site που μου έστειλες του δίνει 17 ( το γράφει στην πλακέτα στην φώτο που το έχει ολοκληρωμένο σε ένα πλαστικό κουτι)).

----------


## KOKAR

> Εννοείτε ότι δεν βάζω τα IGBT ακόμα ! Το εγχείρημα το είχα ξαναπροσπαθήσει πιο πρόχειρα ( breadboard) και χωρίς παλμογράφο και κατέληξα να αερίζω το δωμάτιο όταν 2200mF @ 330v βραχυκύκλωσαν στα IGBT . Παρεμπίπτοντος δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβά  ( 3,79 $ τα 2 στο e-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-Transis...item3cc9558159 )



το θέμα ειναι το κατά πόσο ειναι γνήσια τα IGBT που βρήκες στο ebay....

----------


## peris1

μπραβο ρε φιλε εισαι πρωτοσ




> Παιδια ευχαριστω θα ηθελα να πω στους φιλους του φορουμ σχετικα με το σχεδιο και τις οδηγιες κατασκευης επειδη το ψαχνω για να δω τι θα κανω ας περιμενουν λιγο.
> Συνηθως εγω ανεβαζω τα σχεδια για της κατασκευες μου αλλα για αυτην ειναι κριμα μετα απο μηνες δουλειας να τα εχει καποιος ετοιμα και δεν μιλαω για τα μελη αλλα για καποιους που θα εκμεταλευουν εμπορικα.
> Τωρα θα μου πειτε εσυ δεν εχεις ανεβασει κατασκευες απο καποια σαιτ  ναι το εχω κανει αλλα μονο για προσωπικη χρηση και οχι για εμπορικη.

----------


## apezou

Γεια σου
Έχω μια γεννήτρια τριφασική 6,6 kva αλλά δε σηκώνει μια ηλετροκολληση μικρή μου έχω είναι 80 αμπέρ  στο 220 τι μπορώ να κάνω

----------


## mtzag

να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη γενητρια να παρεις ρευμα απο το δικτυο να ρυθμισεις σε χαμηλοτερη ισχυ την κολληση

----------


## apezou

Στο χώρο που θέλω να βάλω την ηλεκτροκολληση είναι δύσκολο να πάρω ρεύμα από δίκτυο θέλω να μάθω αν βάλω μετασχηματιστή από το τριφασικό σε μονοφασικό αν θα έχω την ισχύ των 6,6 kva ?

----------


## G.G.

Καλημερα.

Τα IGBT τι αντιασταση πρεπει να εχουν μεταξυ C-E ;

Σε καποια που εχω μετραω 0,6Μ  και 4Μ.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## makocer

@Thanos10
συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια σου!
ελπιζω να ειναι καποια στιγμη προσβασιμη εμπορικα (και...προσιτη!)
δεν χρειαζεται να δινουμε λεφτα στα κινεζο/γερμανεζικα σκουπιδια!
 :Smile:

----------


## chipakos-original

> @Thanos10
> συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια σου!
> ελπιζω να ειναι καποια στιγμη προσβασιμη εμπορικα (και...προσιτη!)
> δεν χρειαζεται να δινουμε λεφτα στα κινεζο/γερμανεζικα σκουπιδια!



Γειά σας παιδιά και για να μην διπλοποστάρω να πω κατ αρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή της ηλεκτροκόλλησης. Οσον αφορά για το αν θα μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάζαμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα τέτοιες μηχανές να ενημερώσω ότι αν κατασκευάζαμε τουλάχιστον τα μισά εξαρτήματα εδώ στην Ελλάδα τότε θα είχαμε κάποια ελπίδα να φτιάξουμε και μηχανές συγκόλλησης. Λόγω του ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας επισκευαστής πάνω σε μηχανές inverter stick (ηλεκτροκολλήσεις) και λόγω του ότι έχω επισκευτεί και οίκους του εξωτερικού δεν θα πιστέψεται πόσο μας πουλάει χονδρική ο Ιταλός μία 160 αμπερ.Αν λοιπόν αγοράσης μία παλέτα δηλαδή 20 μηχανές θα πληρώσης για την κάθε μία ηλεκτροκόλληση 65 ευρώ. Αντίστοιχα ο κινέζος θέλει μόνο 25 ευρώ για την κάθε μία ηλεκτροκόλληση. Από αυτό συμπεραίνουμε ότι εμπορικά δεν θα έχουμε καμία τύχη. Περισσότερη αξία έχει η κατασκευή σαν κατασκευή παρά αν αυτό το αντικείμενο θα προσπαθήσουμε να το εκμεταλευτούμε εμπορικά. Είμαι 20 χρόνια στο χώρο συγκόλλησης και από αυτά τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια κάνω επισκευές ηλεκτοκολλήσεων και τελικά στο μόνο που κάποιοι Ελληνες έφτασαν να καταφέρουν είναι να παίρνουν έτοιμα κομάτια από εξωτερικό να τα μοντάρουμε και αφού στραντζάρουμε κάποιες λαμαρίνες να φτιάχνουμε τελικά την δική μας μηχανή. Μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν λέω το ίδιο για τον φίλο ηλεκτρονικό που έφτιαξε αυτήν την μηχανή όπου του αξίζει έπαινος. Καλή συνέχεια παιδιά.

----------


## G.G.

Καλησπερα,

Μηπως ξερει κανενας γιατι μου καιγονται τα IGBT; Μεχρι τα 6Α με φορτιο 2 λαμπες δουλευει. Μεχρι τα 50Α με ηλεκτροδιο ειναι ΟΚ. Μετα ....καιγονται... 

Τα εχω παρει απο ebay και ειναι τα HGTG30N60A4. Μηπως φταιει αυτο...;

----------


## alfadex

nai πράγματι ,αν κάτσεις και διαβασεις κάπου το είχε πει ο θανος οτι του ebay δε κάνουν,γιατί και κάποιος άλλος είχε αντιμετοπήσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Δε μπορεί για παραδειγμα στο mouser να τα δίνουν 6,5 ευρο και στο ebay 2$ !!! κάτι βρωμάει  :Confused1:

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε G.G.  λες.. "Μεχρι τα 6Α με φορτιο 2 λαμπες δουλευει"  δηλαδη δεν αντεχει παραπανω 
οταν το φορτιο ειναι λαμπες? Βαλε αν θες την συνδεσμολογια που εχεις κανει.
Τα IGBT καιγονται ευκολα αν το φορτιο ειναι επαγωγικο και δεν υπαρχει σωστο
κυκλωμα SNUBBER.

----------


## G.G.

Εχω βαλει στην εξοδο παραλληλα δυο λαμπες πυρακτωσεως 42V 100W, η μία.

Ταση στον αερα 60V. Ταση με τις λαμπες 49V - 5,7Α.

Οι δοκιμες μεχρι τα 50Α, γίνονται με ηλεκτροδιο και ενα αμπερομετρο στο 50Α. Απο εκει και πανω μου τα καιει.

Το κυκλωμα το εκανα οπως το εχει ο Τhanos. Η μονη αλλαγη ειναι στην R1, apo 47Ω σε 470Ω, γιατι μου εριχνε την ασφαλεια.

Εχω κανει την εκδοση με τα 180Α.

----------


## G.G.

Μια ερωτηση..

Στο σχεδιο του Thanos, στο pin 2 Γιατι ρυθμιζει την ταση με ποτενσιομετρο; 

Στο νετ, βρηκα τον http://danyk.cz/svar_en.html , που αυτος ρυθμιζει την ενταση με ποτενσιομετρο στο pin3.

Με εχει προβληματισει το θεμα, γιατι με το σχεδιο του Thanos μου καιει τα IGBT (και κινεζικα, και απο mouser).

----------


## G.G.

ρε παιδια τιποτα ????

----------


## sotron1

Μήπως λείπουν διακοπές, δεν παίζει ;      :Cool:

----------


## NIkos t

Γεια σας,ειμαι καινουργιος,δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα κ θελω να σας ρωτησω σχετικα με μια ηλεκτροκολληση 30-40 χρονων χαλκου με καποιες δυνατοτητες που δεν τις εχω δει πουθενα μεχρι στιγμης. 
Πρωτον:εχει 4 σκαλες εκει που ρυθμιζουμε τα amper κ ξεκιναει απο 50 κ φτανει τα 400 (μου φαινονται πολλα). Επισης μπορεις να ρυθμισεις απο την αναποδη μερια αλλες 4 σκαλες για ψιλη λαμαρινα παχους περιπου εως 0,5 mm αλλα θελει να εισαι πολυ καλος μαστορας για να την κολλησεις. Ο ρυθμιστης των amper εχει συνολο 8 σκαλες: 4 για χοντρα σιδερα κ αλλες 4 για λαμαρινες κ ειναι κυκλικος δηλ. τον γυριζεις γυρω-γυρω αναλογα τα amper που θες.

Δευτερον:Μεσα το κουτι της εχει 2 συνδεδεμενες μπουκαλες που στη μια εχει ενα υγρο (νομιζω λαδι) το οποιο αν ζεσταθει παει στην αλλη για να παγωσει κ οταν ξαναζεσταθει παει παλι στην πρωτη μ αποτελεσμα να γινεται ανακυκλωση με στοχο να μην ζεσταινεται η ηλεκτροκολληση. 

Οποιος ξερει ας μου πει για αυτες τις δυνατοτητες κ επιπλεον πραγματα γι αυτες τις ηλεκτροκολλησεις.....

----------


## G.G.

Που μπροτω να βρω το μοντελο του UC3845 για το LTSPICE;

----------


## NIkos t

Μια ηλεκτροκολληση Inverter μπορει να κολλησει λεπτες λαμαρινες παχους απο 2 mm και πανω??????Αν ναι ποσο θα ειναι περιπου το κοστος της??????

----------


## makocer

φυσικα και μπορει να κολησει 2 χιλ. (αν θεωρεις οτι μια λαμαρινα 2 χιλ. παχος ειναι λεπτη......)
μια ινβερτερ 80 - 100 Α θα κανει μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου αν και δεν ξεκαθαριζεις για τι και ποση δουλεια τη θες....
το κοστος παλι ειναι κι αυτο αναλογο της ποιοτητας (150-200)

ενα παραδειγμα >αυτη


ΥΓ. αληθεια ! ο thread starter γιατι εξαφανιστηκε?

----------


## sotron1

> φυσικα και μπορει να κολησει 2 χιλ. (αν θεωρεις οτι μια λαμαρινα 2 χιλ. παχος ειναι λεπτη......)
> μια ινβερτερ 80 - 100 Α θα κανει μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου αν και δεν ξεκαθαριζεις για τι και ποση δουλεια τη θες....
> το κοστος παλι ειναι κι αυτο αναλογο της ποιοτητας (150-200)
> 
> ενα παραδειγμα >αυτη
> 
> 
> *ΥΓ. αληθεια ! ο thread starter γιατι εξαφανιστηκε?*



Και εγώ αναρωτιόμουν τι απέγινε;

----------


## DLS 33

και αυτη καλη φενεται...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWEIsGERAT...item3f25311e83

----------


## NIkos t

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τα πλεονεκτηματα στο κολλημα της inverter απο τις κλασικες???

Και αν μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter την ρυθμισεις στα 5 ampere τι μπορει να κολλησει καποιος??? Ειναι ευκολο το κολλημα σε αυτα τα ampere???

----------


## gas_liosia

Για τον μικρό όγκο και το μικρό τους βάρος φημίζονται. Πλεονέκτημα στο κόλλημα μπορείς να θεωρήσεις την λειτουργία antistick, εάν τη διαθέτει φυσικά. Έχω επισκευάσει κάποιες αλλά δεν τις έχω δουλέψει για να εκφέρω καλύτερη γνώμη. Τώρα... στα 5 Ampere... τι να κολλήσει κανείς;

----------


## NIkos t

Με ποιους λανθασμενους χειρισμους μπορει καποιος να καψει μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter που να εχει συστημα anti-stick????

----------


## gas_liosia

Από υπερθέρμανση ή από κακή τροφοδοσία (μεγάλη πτώση τάσης - γεννήτριες κλπ) είναι τα συνηθέστερα αίτια.

----------


## NIkos t

Εχουν ανεμυστηρα για να ψυχονται????

----------


## gas_liosia

Ναι, σαφώς. Μεγάλες ψύκτρες στα MOSFET/IGBT και στους ανορθωτές, και ανεμιστήρα στις ψύκτρες.

----------


## tsoarbatzis

γεια χαρα!φιλε μου πολυ ωραια η δουλεια σου!! 
ακομη δε σε εχει αρπαξει καποια εταιρια??

----------


## sv2kgl

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και από μένα! Φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή! Τελικά δεν έβγαλες κιτάκι? Θα μ'ενδιέφερε και μένα!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Αν και την έχω δει από καιρό την παρουσίαση της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης αυτής, να δώσω με την σειρά μου συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή. Όλα συμμαζεμένα και λειτουργικά. Πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω ένα κιτ! Προτιμώ να στηρίξω μια ελληνική κατασκευή από το να πάρω μια οποιαδήποτε του εμπορίου (κινέζικη κτλ). Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ μια παλιά βυθιζόμενου πυρήνα περιελίξεως χαλκού 180 Α.

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι και περιμένουμε νεότερα για το κιτ!

----------


## NIkos t

Γινεται να κολλησει καποιος με inverter ηλεκτροκολληση πολυ λεπτα οπως συρμα ή λαμαρινα κτλ παχους 1 χιλιοστου?????
Ενας αρχαριος μπορει να το καταφερει????

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> *Α) Γινεται να κολλησει καποιος με inverter ηλεκτροκολληση πολυ λεπτα οπως συρμα ή λαμαρινα κτλ παχους 1 χιλιοστου?????*
> *Β) Ενας αρχαριος μπορει να το καταφερει????*



Α) Είναι θέμα εμπειρίας κάθε φορά που κολλάς, στρώνει το χέρι σου σιγά σιγά

Β) Όσο και αν σου φανεί περίεργο αυτό τώρα, να ξέρεις ένας αρχάριος έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να καταφέρει κάτι από έναν έμπειρο. *Δεν είναι μόνο η πείρα*, το σύνολο των εμπειριών *το κλειδί* για να τα καταφέρει ένας αρχάριος! Είναι *η θέληση* πρώτα απ' ὸλα!

_Επί της πράξεως λοιπόν, αν μιλάμε αόριστα για κόλληση λαμαρίνας κοινής σιδήρου ενός χιλιοστού πάχους ξεκίνα με χαμηλό ρεύμα...προχώρα με πονταρισιές...το γαζί έπεται.._

----------


## NIkos t

Ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποια ειναι η καλυτερη μαρκα ή ποιες στις ηλεκτροκολλησεις inverter????

Ειναι αληθεια οτι μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter που δεν εχει το συστημα anti-stick μπορει να καει πολυ πιο ευκολα απο μια αλλη που εχει????

----------


## DLS 33

Παιδια ριξτε μια ματια εδω, και οποιος γνωριζει καλα αγγλικα ας πει, πως δουλευει, (αν εργαζεται σωστα) αυτη η κατασκευη  !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Duty-Cyc...item3cdb724422

----------


## NIkos t

Παιδια θελω τη γνωμη σας ποια θα προτιμουσατε????
1: Ηλεκτροκολληση INVERTER Γαλλίας 200A GYS GYSMI 200P
ή
2: Ηλεκτροκόλληση Inverter (160Amp) ToolUP Spark 180 
και ποια ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη μαρκα?????

----------


## NIkos t

Γεια σας, εχει κανενας απο εσας την ηλεκτροκολληση inverter μαρκας gysmi e160 Γαλλιας γιατι θελω να μου πει αν ειναι καλη και αξιοπιστη.....

Επισης τι να προτιμησω οσον αφορα τη μαρκα???? Gys (Γαλλιας) ή Telwin (Ιταλιας)????

----------


## giannaras13

> Γεια σας, εχει κανενας απο εσας την ηλεκτροκολληση inverter μαρκας gysmi e160 Γαλλιας γιατι θελω να μου πει αν ειναι καλη και αξιοπιστη.....
> 
> Επισης τι να προτιμησω οσον αφορα τη μαρκα???? Gys (Γαλλιας) ή Telwin (Ιταλιας)????



στα λεφτα της telwin παρε awelco..

----------


## apollonic

Θάνο θέλω και 'γω... 
αντε τι κάθεσαι
πάρε προκαταβολές και ξεκίνα την παραγωγή
για τιμές έχετε μιλήσει? δεν διάβασα όλα τα μυνήματα. αν και κάθησα και ξενύχτισα..κανένα 100ρι φαντάζομαι καλά είναι
και μια ερώτηση:
ηλεκτροκόληση 'αργκόν' που λένε, είναι του 'σύρματος'?

----------


## giannaras13

> Θάνο θέλω και 'γω... 
> αντε τι κάθεσαι
> πάρε προκαταβολές και ξεκίνα την παραγωγή
> για τιμές έχετε μιλήσει? δεν διάβασα όλα τα μυνήματα. αν και κάθησα και ξενύχτισα..κανένα 100ρι φαντάζομαι καλά είναι
> και μια ερώτηση:
> ηλεκτροκόληση 'αργκόν' που λένε, είναι του 'σύρματος'?



tig η mig..το πρωτο λιωνεις το υλικοπου το κρατας σε ραβδους με το ενα χερι στο αλλο πατας την σκανδαλη και το συρμα προωθειται και λιωνει απο μονο του

----------


## apollonic

για δες αυτό
http://www.stereotiki.gr/store/index...roduct_id=3097

----------


## apollonic

θέλω να πω και γω την γνώμη μου
είμαστε τεχνικοί και στα θέματα αυτά υποβιβάζουμε τα οικονομικά θέματα και ανεβάζουμε τα τεχνικά - τις επινοήσεις κλπ
Λοιπόν, η αγορά έχει νόμους αμίλεικτους. Και ο βασικός είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να βγάλει κανείς στην αγορά κάτι - έστω innovation- σε τιμή που να ανταγωνίζεται τα κινέζικα. (και μάλιστα ΙΔΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ αλλά και οποιαδήποτε άλλη βιομηχανική παραγωγή)
Εκτός από την πραγματικά σπάνια περίπτωση να αντιμετωπίζει ένα θέμα για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στην αγορά- πράγμα εξαιρετικά σπάνιο όπως λέω γιατί υπάρχουν χιλιάδες στελέχη των μεγάλων εταιρειών που κάνουν συνέχεια έρευνα της παγκόσμιας αφοράς. Μέχρι κινέζικα τσολιαδάκια μας έχουν κάνει και μέχρι σημαιάκι ελληνικό για τις παρελάσεις, που όμως οι πρώτες παρτίδες δεν είχαν τον σταυρό επάνω, μετά όμως τον έβαλαν. Επίσης είδα σε μαγαζί μουσικών οργάνων, ΚΡΗΤΙΚΉ ΛΥΡΑ πολύ καλή σε ποιότητα- τουλ. έτσι φαινόταν - σε τιμή 90 ευρώ! made in China, φυσικά. (οι δικές μας έχουν γύρω στα 300)

Ενα μικρό παράδειγμα που αντιμετώπισα εγώ. Ηθελα να κάνω ένα Hbridge με το L298N. Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι στο e-bay, το είχαν οι κινέζοι σε τιμή όσο μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο, χώρια δηλ. το τυπωμένο και όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα και η εργασία. Πως λοιπόν να το βγάλω- αν ήθελα - στην αγορά? Για αυτό λοιπόν προσπαθήστε να βγάλετε προϊοντα με μεγάλη προστιθεμένη αξία. Και αυτό μεταφράζεται σε customizing και software.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11404...AC%3AUS%3A3160

Επ'ευκαιρία να σημειώσω ότι ενδιαφέρομαι για συνεργασία - Θεσσαλονίκη είμαι- για τον σχεδιασμό ενός laser engraver και σε β' φάση ενος 3D printer. Επίσης για τον σχεδιασμό μιας κάθετης ανεμογεννήτριας την οποία σαν μελέτη την έχω προχωρήσει αρκετά.
Έχω και ένα site που ανεβάζω διάφορες εργασίες και πειράματα που κάνω - το opacun.blogspot.gr. Τελευταία έκανα μια ηλεκτροπόντα με μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων αλλά είναι πολύ αδύνατη, μάλλον πρέπει να βάλλω και δεύτερο μ/στή, εν σειρά.

----------


## giannaras13

> για δες αυτό
> http://www.stereotiki.gr/store/index...roduct_id=3097



βαλε αλλα 30 ευρω και παρε την easy mig 100 η bluemig απο awelco

----------


## sotron1

> θέλω να πω και γω την γνώμη μου
> είμαστε τεχνικοί και στα θέματα αυτά υποβιβάζουμε τα οικονομικά θέματα και ανεβάζουμε τα τεχνικά - τις επινοήσεις κλπ
> Λοιπόν, η αγορά έχει νόμους αμίλεικτους. Και ο βασικός είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να βγάλει κανείς στην αγορά κάτι - έστω innovation- σε τιμή που να ανταγωνίζεται τα κινέζικα. (και μάλιστα ΙΔΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ αλλά και οποιαδήποτε άλλη βιομηχανική παραγωγή)
> Ενα μικρό παράδειγμα που αντιμετώπισα εγώ. Ηθελα να κάνω ένα Hbridge με το L298N. Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι στο e-bay, το είχαν οι κινέζοι σε τιμή όσο μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο, χωρια δηλ. το τυπωμένο και όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα και η εργασία. Πως λοιπόν να το βγάλω- αν ήθελα - στην αγορά? Για αυτό λοιπόν προσπαθήστε να βγάλετε προϊοντα με μεγάλη προστιθεμένη αξία. Και αυτό μεταφράζεται σε customizing και software.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11404.m43.l3160/7?euid=0bd3686f5c73490884c45514e466ba6e&loc=http%3  A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewIte  m%26item%3D370877976992%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3A  EAC%3AUS%3A3160
> 
> Επ'ευκαιρία να σημειώσω ότι ενδιαφέρομαι για συνεργασία - Θεσσαλονίκη είμαι- για τον σχεδιασμό ενός laser engraver και σε β' φάση ενος 3D printer. Επίσης για τον σχεδιασμό μιας κάθετης ανεμογεννήτριας




Μωρέ 4 ευρώ  δεν πάμε να πνιγούμε καλύτερα.
Μόνο η βενζίνη μου για να πάω να τα αγοράσω κοστίζει τόσο.

----------


## apollonic

> βαλε αλλα 30 ευρω και παρε την easy mig 100 η bluemig απο awelco



δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω, μόνο του Θάνου αν το βγάλει

----------


## apollonic

> Μωρέ 4 ευρώ  δεν πάμε να πνιγούμε καλύτερα.
> Μόνο η βενζίνη μου για να πάω να τα αγοράσω κοστίζει τόσο.



2.5 ευρώ έχει το L298 (και το βρήκα και 5)
και τι εννοείς με την βενζίνη? το παραγγέλνεις και το πληρώνεις με το paypal και σούρχεται στο σπίτι με κούριερ, όλα πληρωμένα

----------


## G.G.

Παιδιά καλημέρα,
μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν αυτοί οι παλμοί είναι καλοί;
Είναι από τα IGBT, o παλμος Gate-Emitter.
Συχνότητα 42kHz

----------


## Spark

> Παιδιά καλημέρα,
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν αυτοί οι παλμοί είναι καλοί;
> Είναι από τα IGBT, o παλμος Gate-Emitter.
> Συχνότητα 42kHz



καλοί, χαρακτηριστικοί παλμοι LC ονομάζεται και ringing . με τι αντίσταση το μέτρησες;

ειναι απο το κύκλωμα του θάνου ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## G.G.

Ναι, από το κύκλωμα το Θάνου είναι.
Το μέτρησα με παλμογράφο εν λειτουργία στα 220V

----------


## Vasilis 2015

> Παιδιά καλημέρα,
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν αυτοί οι παλμοί είναι καλοί;




 :Smile: ........

----------


## sotron1

Τι έγινε ο Θάνος και η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση του ;
Έχει και πολύ καιρό να εμφανιστεί.

----------


## Νικ71

Τελικα υπαρχει κανεις που να'φτιαξε τη συσκευη του Θανου και να του λειτουργει κανονικα;γιατι εδω μεσα ολο παραπονα βλεπω

----------


## Dbnn

> Τελικα υπαρχει κανεις που να'φτιαξε τη συσκευη του Θανου και να του λειτουργει κανονικα;γιατι εδω μεσα ολο παραπονα βλεπω



Τα εδωσε ολα λεπτομερως, αλλα δεν εδωσε την λεπτομερεια που θα ειναι η διαφορα. Η η καινοτομια αν το θελεις. Μπορει να ειναι μια αντισταση, μπορει ενας πυκνωτης, μπορει μια σπειρα λιγοτερη η περισσοτερη σε καπιον μετασχηματιστη. 
Αυτο μονο ο Θανος το γνωριζει. 
Και πολυ καλα εκανε αν ρωτας την γνωμη μου. Καθησα και διαβασα 32 σελιδες και το μονο που καταλαβα ειναι πως γεμισε διαμαχες και απλα ξενερωσε ο ανθρωπος. Γιατι βρηκε το μπελα του θελοντας να μοιραστει την χαρα του αλλα οχι και τα ξενυχτια του και τους καφεδες που ηπιε μεχρι να δουλεψει σωστα αυτο το μηχανημα. Και ηταν δικαιωμα του.

----------


## Panοs

καλησπερα παιδια...
αν και εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια ειπα να ασχοληθω και εγω με την κατασκευη..
οι κυματομορφες και απο τα δυο κυκλωματα οδηγησης των igbt φαινονται παρακατω..
ειναι απο το κύκλωμα του θανου...
σωστες δεν ειναι?
αυτο το spike που φαίνεται στην ακρη ειναι ανησυχητικό?
και κατι αλλο δεν παρατηρω καμια αλλαγη στην κυματομορφη οταν γυρναω το ποτενσιομετρο?
δε ρυθμίζει duty cycle? το πλάτος δηλαδή των παλμών?

----------

